# Dancer has an abdominal mass.



## kellyguy

Prayers up for Dancer.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm so sorry. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Tayla's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry. Prayers coming your way.


??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer's uncomfortable today, she lays on the couch then gets up and leans against the back. We finished the antibiotic and GI coater Saturday with 3 Temaril-P's every other day for two more doses. No doubt something is wrong. ?
The results of the needle aspiration should be in tomorrow. Hoping for good news.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Keeping Dancer in our thoughts and hoping for the best.


----------



## Mel

Sorry I can´t offer any advice but praying for Dancer.


----------



## Shellbug

I am thinking about Dancer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so sorry to read about Dancer. Please know I'm thinking about all of you and sending prayers.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

I'm so sorry and sending you and Dancer prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing vibes Dancer's way and praying for good results.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1

Sending prayers for sweet Dancer


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh no! So sorry to hear the news! I hope it comes back good. Have they said if you need to do surgery? Poor girl has been through so much! Hugs and kisses sending to her!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Praying for Dancer. <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

Fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## JeanieBeth

The oncologist just called. The needle aspiration was inconclusive however the spleen is involved and she said the lesion/mass/? is causing the infection and must come out. I don't have a good feeling about the surgery. Dr. K is contacting the rescue to let them know. I'm sure they'll approve the surgery. Man - I'd feel better if I knew what it was. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh man. I'm sorry! Poor Dancer. I'll put her on my prayer list. Please keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

I think waiting and not knowing is one of the hardest things. There have been many on here with a splenectomy who have had benign results. Praying that Dancer joins that group, she is such a lucky girl to have you. Fight Dancer, fight!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this and praying that surgery goes well. I'm so sorry that you and Dancer are going thru this. Praying for more time so that Dancer can enjoy what a golden life should be.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> The oncologist just called. The needle aspiration was inconclusive however the spleen is involved and she said the lesion/mass/? is causing the infection and must come out. I don't have a good feeling about the surgery. Dr. K is contacting the rescue to let them know. I'm sure they'll approve the surgery. Man - I'd feel better if I knew what it was.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am SO SORRY that Dancer and you have to go through this. I will be praying VERY HARD!! Sorry I just saw this!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry the news was not better! My King had a spleen rupture out at 7, emergency surgery, had benign results, recovered fully to live another 7 1/2 years. It happens  

I will be sending more good thoughts that Dancer will fully recover and live a healthy life after that spleen comes out. BTW, King needed no precautions or special considerations once the spleen came out - the important think is to get the spleen out. The dogs recover surprisingly quickly


----------



## brianne

Sending prayers for good news for you and Dancer. That sugar face is precious!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Dancer has been through so much and you are a WONDERFUL MOTHER!!
Praying hard for her and you!!
I'm glad the test they took was inconclusive. 
Praying that God guides the vet's hands for surgery!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm sorry you are dealing with this.
I know it's hard, but try not to fear the worst until you get the path results. My lab had a mass on the spleen when he was 12yrs old and the path result was benign hematoma. He is 14 now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers to you and sweet Dancer.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh so sorry


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hoping for the best for Dancer.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I hope all is well for Dancer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

Hoping for the very best for Dancer and you.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

Please let us all know every step of the way. 
We are praying for Dancer and you!


----------



## rbi99

Many here have posted that they went through this and things worked out real good - hoping you will add your name to that list.


----------



## JeanieBeth

fozziesmom said:


> Sending healing vibes Dancer's way and praying for good results.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We love those healing vibes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh man. I'm sorry! Poor Dancer. I'll put her on my prayer list. Please keep us posted
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It really sucks that so many here have cancer and serious health issues. Hoping for better days ahead for everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldenMum, praying you're right! Thank you so much for the encouraging words!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sunrise said:


> I am so sorry the news was not better! My King had a spleen rupture out at 7, emergency surgery, had benign results, recovered fully to live another 7 1/2 years. It happens
> 
> I will be sending more good thoughts that Dancer will fully recover and live a healthy life after that spleen comes out. BTW, King needed no precautions or special considerations once the spleen came out - the important think is to get the spleen out. The dogs recover surprisingly quickly


Thank you Sunrise. This is what we're hoping for. Dancer isn't feeling good today. She didn't poop this morning which is so not like her. *sigh*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Many here have posted that they went through this and things worked out real good - hoping you will add your name to that list.


You bet I will! I hope Dancer's name will be on it. As an abandoned, neglected and sick senior she has had a rough life. After making it through heartworm treatment we looked forward to many happy loving times for her. 
She deserves happy.
Here's to HOPE!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Continued prayers for Dancer. Thank you so much for helping her. I truly hope she will get to live out her Golden years in health and happiness with you. <3


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer is having surgery tomorrow. She isn't feeling good today, she didn't want to eat, didn't poop - which I could set my clicks to twice a day, she's panting some, clearly uncomfortable. We live in Florida and it's humid today, however the air and ceiling fans are on. Sigh.. waiting for the vet to call me back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

So sorry to hear she's not feeling well. I hope her surgery goes well and she fully recovers.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Heart O'Gold said:


> Continued prayers for Dancer. Thank you so much for helping her. I truly hope she will get to live out her Golden years in health and happiness with you. <3


We do to Heart O'Gold! Thank you. Fostering Dancer is one of the best things we've done. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

Praying for Dancer's surgery tomorrow.
What time is her surgery?
What did vet say about her panting?
Has she had blood tests before surgery to see if she is o.k.

Have they ever done a chest xray on her?


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and praying for beautiful Dancer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Dancer isn't feeling well today. 

Prayers her surgery goes well tomorrow, wishing her a speedy recovery. 

I'll be thinking about you both and look forward to your update.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Praying for sweet Dancer and her surgery. I'm so sorry she isn't feeling well today, poor girl. She's so fortunate to have a great foster mom.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and beautiful Dancer, wishing her a successful surgery.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Checking in on Dancer-what a sweet girl she is!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you all for your well wishes. I'm feeling overwhelmed, scared and frustrated. I wish we knew what the mass was before hand. This is going to be so hard on her. I keep thinking "what if it's cancer when they open her up?" Whatever it is its making her really sick, she's had a white blood count of 42,000. The vet and oncologist made it clear, the source of the infection needs to be dealt with. Dancer has had xrays, abdominal scans and several blood tests, in house and sent out.
Any advice on aftercare would be great. I've never done this, just a couple of spays and neuters. Thank you all so very much. Ready or not.. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I'm feeling overwhelmed, scared and frustrated. I wish we knew what the mass was before hand. This is going to be so hard on her. I keep thinking "what if it's cancer when they open her up?" Whatever it is its making her really sick, she's had a white blood count of 42,000. The vet and oncologist made it clear, the source of the infection needs to be dealt with. Dancer has had xrays, abdominal scans and several blood tests, in house and sent out.
> Any advice on aftercare would be great. I've never done this, just a couple of spays and neuters. Thank you all so very much. Ready or not.. &#55357;&#56878;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeanie

Praying very hard for Dancer and you. You are so right, she has to have the surgery - it's the only way to find out what is making her ill.
I'm sure many on here can give you some pointers. I think the care after the surgery would be similar to a spay, just making sure that she doesn't chew or lick the stitches. I would think Dancer will have to wear a cone.


----------



## Jennifer1

Good luck today.
You'll do fine with aftercare. Just keep her quiet and stay on schedule with her pain meds, set an alarm in the middle of the night if you need to.


----------



## swishywagga

Good luck today, I know how hard it is not to worry when they have to go through surgery. Just you being there giving her lots of love and care will set her on the road to a quick recovery. I am sure your vet will also give her the best possible care and advice regarding her after care and pain meds etc. Also ask the vet as many questions as you want, it can all be such a lot to take in at times like these. Sending across gentle comforting hugs to you both x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good luck today. Sending healing vibes for Dancer..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

We're on our way. It's an hour drive to Bonita so I thought I'd check for new posts. Thank you all for being there for us! I don't know why but I have so many thoughts coming up that I keep pushing back. Dallas Gold's thread, "Cancer Diagnosed - What To Ask Your Vet", really helped. I know there is a chance we may have to make decisions as her *gaurdian (*one who loves her very much). I am a glass half full person. I also feel like I need to be as prepared as possible to deal with the possibilities. I loved on Dancer all morning. She's not hungry so we didn't get the doey brown eyed "feed me" looks. I'll be sure to update as soon as I can Bless you all for your support and prayers.?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petie's People

I am sorry to hear you are going thru this like so many of us. Our 7 yr old Pete had emergency splenectomy 2 3/4 weeks ago. All that I have heard, however, is that they aren't in pain prior (from the mass) just uncomfortable; and pain can be managed post surgery for a few days. (I've had abdominal surgery myself, so equated his recovery to mine....need the meds a couple of days and then are just wiped out for awhile). This held true for Pete; we had him on pain meds for about 3-4 days post surgery and then tapered him off cause he was acitng disoriented. He was slowed down for awhile, but each day seems a little stronger. I would say now.....he is about 98% his old self (surgery was 3/31). He had staples removed about 10 days out. The surgeon also tacked his stomach b/c apparently with spleen out they are more prone to bloat. He is diagnosed with hemangio but he has really regained full quality of life (robustly eating, playing wiht frisbee/ball, walks). We are not letting him full on chase the ball and wrestle with his pit-mix brother but he sure wants to. we opted not to do chemo (cause he does have sensitive stomach) and are treating holitsically (yunnan baiyo, I'm Yunity, CO-Q10, fish oil, and herb blend from holistic vet). Really just cherishing every day.....we go to annual dog-friendly beach trip soon, and just for him to enjoy a week of that is worth the (significant $) investment. we feel lucky to be able to afford it, but don't have 2-legged kids (no college funds)....so.... the best of luck to you; your pup should be fine and recover nicely at home with you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

??Our Tiny Dancer ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petie's People

I should also add that like Dancer, pre-surgery Pete was totally not himself (lost all appetite, lethargic, etc.) In his case, the spleen had ruptured....but my point is....it's 19 days post surgery and he is back to his old self completely....so you will get there in a pretty short time. (or at least very good chance, as many others have said so). And also a good chance for benign tumor as well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

JeanieBeth said:


> ??Our Tiny Dancer ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aww, she's so pretty! What a face!


----------



## swishywagga

She is gorgeous and totally agree with fozziesmom she has such a lovely face!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

I am praying very hard for Dancer and you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for Dancer-she is having surgery today and JeanieBeth needs suggestions for aftercare!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I'm feeling overwhelmed, scared and frustrated. I wish we knew what the mass was before hand. This is going to be so hard on her. I keep thinking "what if it's cancer when they open her up?" Whatever it is its making her really sick, she's had a white blood count of 42,000. The vet and oncologist made it clear, the source of the infection needs to be dealt with. Dancer has had xrays, abdominal scans and several blood tests, in house and sent out.
> Any advice on aftercare would be great. I've never done this, just a couple of spays and neuters. Thank you all so very much. Ready or not.. &#55357;&#56878;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here is JeanieBeth's post above.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dancer is beautiful, such a precious Sugar faced girl.


----------



## dborgers

I'm sorry I missed this thread until today.

Hey, we're praying for her here too. Whatever the outcome, you've given Dancer the opportunity to know what it is to be loved and cherished and comfortable. Dogs live in 'the now'. What she knows is what's happened in recent times: love and comfort. God bless you for what you've already done for her.

I'm lighting a candle for Dancer. I'll continue to keep her in my thoughts and send the most super positive vibes and thoughts your way for a positive outcome.

Light a Candle for Dancer


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

I lit a candle for Dancer and her Foster Mom!!

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Checking in on Dancer and her Mom!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer was still in surgery at 5:30. The mass is not attached to the spleen. The mass has lots of blood vessels, they didn't know what it was - they didn't tell me anything else. The surgeon will call me as soon as Dancer is stable. Jennifer, Karen, Swishywagga, Fozziesmom, Carolina Mom, Peters People!, Dborgers, THANK YOU!! Thank you for lighting the candles, the healing vibes, Petie's Mom for sharing and for the aftercare advice, well..just everything. My house is cleaned, I've played and walked Brie, all while praying and sending healing to our Dancer girl. Sigh..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer was still in surgery at 5:30. The mass is not attached to the spleen. The mass has lots of blood vessels, they didn't know what it was - they didn't tell me anything else. The surgeon will call me as soon as Dancer is stable. Jennifer, Karen, Swishywagga, Fozziesmom, Carolina Mom, Peters People!, Dborgers, THANK YOU!! Thank you for lighting the candles, the healing vibes, Petie's Mom for sharing and for the aftercare advice, well..just everything. My house is cleaned, I've played and walked Brie, all while praying and sending healing to our Dancer girl. Sigh..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad mass was not attached to the spleen! Did they say when they think the surgery will be done. Does Dancer have to stay overnight? Praying for you both!

Lit another candle for Dancer!
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF

As far as aftercare, pain meds and possibly putting a cold compress on site, IF THEY SUGGEST that. A cone will keep her from biting at it-she will probably hate it, but they DO GET USED to it!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I am praying hard for Dancer and you! That poor ole gal! Hope everything turns out good!!


----------



## caseypooh

Oh my gosh, I'm just seeing this, prayers for Dancer and for you. You are a truly wonderful mom.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer had a 3 1/2 hr surgery. The mass was firm and attached to her colon and wrapped around her small intestine. The vet was going to close her up due to the blood vessels involved but noticed pus so felt she had to remove it. In removing the mass, 80% of her small intestine was removed. The mass has been sent out to pathology. The danger now is sepsis. I am heartbroken. I would have told them to stop. I hate the thought of her suffering. I can't stop crying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

SOUNDS like the Doctor had to do it. Did she say what Dancer's chances are?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Oh, poor Dancer and poor you not to have been able to make the decision for her. Fingers crossed that she has the most positive, pain-free outcome possible. Gentle hugs for your sweet girl who has been through so much.....


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Praying that Dancer will be able to be home with you soon.


----------



## caseypooh

Please take a deep breath, I'm sure the doctor did what he/she thought was best. Holding you and a Dancer in my heart.


----------



## tikiandme

Candle lit, and good thoughts being sent to you and Dancer.....


----------



## Rookie's Dad

So very hard, hoping for the best for both you and Dancer. I think a little message to the man above is in order, it's on it's way.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Awww, praying for sweet Dancer and praying for you too. I totally understand about being upset and crying. You just want her to be well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending prayers for sweet Dancer..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> So very hard, hoping for the best for both you and Dancer. I think a little message to the man above is in order, it's on it's way.


You bet. Lots and lots of prayers tonight. She's in good hands. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

Have been off the forum for a couple of weeks - and just read Dancer's story. Our thoughts are with you both and candle lit.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> SOUNDS like the Doctor had to do it. Did she say what Dancer's chances are?


The doctor did. She actually had a second surgical vet assist her because it was very delicate and involved. She's on heavy antibiotics, tonight is critical. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

caseypooh said:


> Please take a deep breath, I'm sure the doctor did what he/she thought was best. Holding you and a Dancer in my heart.


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Wilbur'sDad said:


> Have been off the forum for a couple of weeks - and just read Dancer's story. Our thoughts are with you both and candle lit.


Thank you so much. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1

My thoughts and prayers are with Dancer and you...your love for her comes through in your posts and I know that she knows how much you love her.


----------



## wjane

Saying my prayers for Dancer.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of prayers for your beautiful Dancer.


----------



## 2tired

Prayers for Dancer. Candle lit.


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for beautiful Dancer x


----------



## elly

Thinking of you and sending care and love x


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Hoping for some good news that she is doing well this morning..such a major surgery to go through. I am so sorry it wasnt a better outcome.. Keep on fighting Dancer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

JeanieBeth, I am so sorry. 

Sending you and Dancer lots of prayers and my thoughts. 

I'm going to light a candle for this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

I lit a Candle for sweet Dancer and her Mom!
Praying that she is doing much better this morning!

*Please LIGHT A CANDLE!!

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm just catching up, having missed this thread in my preoccupation with my Joker, who also had abdominal surgery this week...his second, having had an emergency splenectomy almost two years ago. Like you, we are waiting for pathology results. Waiting is hard.

If Dancer is anything like Joker, she will be raring to go much sooner than you expect. The first few days are rough, but a good vet will control pain so suffering is not an issue. You are probably having a harder time now than Dancer is. 

Holding you and your lovely girl in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying hard for your sweet Dancer. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> I'm just catching up, having missed this thread in my preoccupation with my Joker, who also had abdominal surgery this week...his second, having had an emergency splenectomy almost two years ago. Like you, we are waiting for pathology results. Waiting is hard.
> 
> If Dancer is anything like Joker, she will be raring to go much sooner than you expect. The first few days are rough, but a good vet will control pain so suffering is not an issue. You are probably having a harder time now than Dancer is.
> 
> Holding you and your lovely girl in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Lucy

Thanks for your input. I'm sure that it will help Dancer and JeanieBeth!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Sending healing prayers for Dancer. I hope she is doing well this morning. I'm so sorry her surgery was so difficult. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> I lit a Candle for sweet Dancer and her Mom!
> Praying that she is doing much better this morning!
> 
> *Please LIGHT A CANDLE!!
> 
> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


Thank you Karen!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

You are very welcome!

Have you heard how Dancer is doing today?

We are all praying!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer made it through the night! Dancer was in ICU all night monitored by everyone there. They all love her - who doesn't? She's been heavily sedated and they've been pumping heavy doses of antibiotics in her. She is stable but quite out of it. I've been researching Short Bowel Syndrome, aka, SBS, in dogs. Apparently most ajdust well and lead a normal happy life after recovery. She's going to be on a special diet. No more kibble. High protein, soft easily digested food. Darby and I both were up last night researching. ?
Feeling better taking action. Thank you all for your healing love and powerful prayers, know we still need them coming! And THANK YOU all for the lit candles! I wish there was a smiley icon for wrapping my arms around all of you because that's what I'm doing. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer made it through the night! Dancer was in ICU all night monitored by everyone there. They all love her - who doesn't? She's been heavily sedated and they've been pumping heavy doses of antibiotics in her. She is stable but quite out of it. I've been researching Short Bowel Syndrome, aka, SBS, in dogs. Apparently most ajdust well and lead a normal happy life after recovery. She's going to be on a special diet. No more kibble. High protein, soft easily digested food. Darby and I both were up last night researching. &#55357;&#56859;
> Feeling better taking action. Thank you all for your healing love and powerful prayers, know we still need them coming! And THANK YOU all for the lit candles! I wish there was a smiley icon for wrapping my arms around all of you because that's what I'm doing. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, and we are wrapping are arms around you and Dancer!! :wave:
Did they say when they think Dancer might be able to come home? So glad she made it through the night and I'm sure she will adjust. Did they mention I.D. canned food? Just guessing. They gave that to Tucker for a stomach upset he had and he loved it. 

*to get the smiley icons, arrow down in your post and click on Go Advanced and you will see them to the left. Then click on the one you want and where you want it in the post, and then click on save.


----------



## GoldensGirl

JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer made it through the night! Dancer was in ICU all night monitored by everyone there. They all love her - who doesn't? She's been heavily sedated and they've been pumping heavy doses of antibiotics in her. She is stable but quite out of it. I've been researching Short Bowel Syndrome, aka, SBS, in dogs. Apparently most ajdust well and lead a normal happy life after recovery. She's going to be on a special diet. No more kibble. High protein, soft easily digested food. Darby and I both were up last night researching. ?
> Feeling better taking action. Thank you all for your healing love and powerful prayers, know we still need them coming! And THANK YOU all for the lit candles! I wish there was a smiley icon for wrapping my arms around all of you because that's what I'm doing. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Research! A woman after my heart! That's exactly what Dancer needs from you now, so you are prepared with questions for her doctors and everything she needs when she comes home. A friend of mine who had part of his intestines removed has to eat a lot of carbs just to get enough calories, since absorption is not as good as it used to be.

Something I wish I had thought to get for Joker was doggy diapers, since bladder control is not great after anesthesia.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Heart O'Gold

So happy to hear the good news! Praying for Dancer's continued recovery! <3


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Dancer! I'm so glad she made it thru!! In no time at all, she'll be home with you and back to her old self! It's good that you're informed, so you will know what to expect.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

I think doing research is great.
Praying that Dancer will be able to come home soon.

Lit another candle for her-please everyone, light a candle!

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lit my candle! Healing thoughts and prayers..glad to hear she made it through the night. Sounds like you are like me and want to be prepared..with losing the intestines it will be hard nutritionally. Maybe look into supplements and vitamins. Hope we hear that she is back home soon, but I am sure they want to monitor her for another day or so.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so pleased to read your update. Prayers and happy dances coming your way, sending you and your beautiful girl soft gentle hugs, hoping she will be home with you soon x


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Please light a candle for Dancer!

Lit another candle for her-please everyone, light a candle!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Lit a candle for Dancer, come home soon!


----------



## Ruby13

Research is good, it helps you feel more in control and proactive.

It sounds like Dancer is a strong girl. So glad to hear that she is fighting this, and that she has someone like you on her side!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Dancer!


----------



## dborgers

You must be incredibly relieved Dancer's doing better now. We'll keep those prayers and super positive vibes coming your way


----------



## Karen519

*Light a Candle for Dancer!!*

Lit another candle for her-please everyone, light a candle!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## caseypooh

I've been thinking about you and Dancer all day, we all have you close. They are a lot stronger then us humans, Dancer will bounce back better then we would. Research helps a lot, like what Lucy says. Somehow it makes us feel like we are doing something to help.


----------



## swishywagga

I have lit a candle for Dancer, praying she will soon be home x


----------



## JeanieBeth

We just got home with Dancer! They vet said when they took her outside she kept looking for us. They feel she'll do better at home. She's sedated but aware and she looks good, of course she does, she's here! She's in her bed sleeping soundly. 
Going to give her water at 6 and as long as she keeps that down shell get the pureed chicken breast, white rice and pumpkin puree I made for her. The Dr. said try 2 cups. Wow! 
Once I finish her pill schedule I'm going to make our dinner. It feels so good having her back home with us! Brie, Charlie and Shyla won't leave her side. We had to make Brie come out of the bedroom. ?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

I am SO happy for you, Barnaby and I are doing the happy dance, praying she recovers well now she is home where she belongs!


----------



## ssacres

That's just wonderful news. I think they heal much better at home. Mia and Bess are sending Dancers puppy kisses.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad your girl is home where she belongs. She knows who loves her and love is incredibly powerful medicine.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> We just got home with Dancer! They vet said when they took her outside she kept looking for us. They feel she'll do better at home. She's sedated but aware and she looks good, of course she does, she's here! She's in her bed sleeping soundly.
> Going to give her water at 6 and as long as she keeps that down shell get the pureed chicken breast, white rice and pumpkin puree I made for her. The Dr. said try 2 cups. Wow!
> Once I finish her pill schedule I'm going to make our dinner. It feels so good having her back home with us! Brie, Charlie and Shyla won't leave her side. We had to make Brie come out of the bedroom. &#55357;&#56844;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am SO GLAD that Dancer is home with you!! So glad she is sleeping!!
Does Brie leave her alone, as far as not trying to play with her.
Does she have a cone on?


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad Dancer's home with you where she belongs! I know you'll give her the best of care. She'll be able to heal faster without the added stress of being away from home. I hope all goes well and she gets better quickly.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so glad she's home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that beautiful Dancer made it through the night and that she's back home with you. I'm sure that she will start to feel much better now she's back in familiar surroundings with her loving family. Wishing you a peaceful night and weekend with your lovely girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

That's great news about Dancer! So nice she's in her own bed surrounded by those that love her. Sounds like she's going to be enjoying some nice tasty food too!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great news, good to be home!


----------



## Jennifer1

Wonderful news that she is home


----------



## caseypooh

Yay!!! Sending a big hug to you, I'm so glad she's home with you. Try and rest some yourself even though I know you will be keeping a mom's watchful eye.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So happy to be home! Thinking of you guys...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

wonderful news....there is no place like home....for man and dog!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Hoping you all slept really well now that Dancer is home and that you have a great Easter!!

Kisses and hugs to Dancer!!


----------



## swishywagga

How is Dancer today?. Praying she is doing well x


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Glad to hear she is home..how is she doing? Praying for her!


----------



## JeanieBeth

?Happy Easter!? 
Wow! You are all amazing! *sniff* Thank you! I am so grateful. 
Boy was she happy to see us when we picked her up at the vet's office! She was heavily sedated which was good for the ride home. I fed her chicken and rice, water and let her sleep on her bed in our room. Our kitties and Brie have taken up guard duty, one is always near her.  As it turned out we were up all last night. Dancer was in a lot of pain. ? 
The vet sent tramadol home, 3-4 - three x's a day if needed, otherwise twice a day. Plus, 3 antibiotics. Well, all I can say is Thank God for peanut butter! 
Dancer woke us up twice moaning and vomiting. 
She also peed at one point which really upset her. Today she's slept and vomited a LOT when I brought her in from outside for potty. Afterwords she wagged her tail, SMILED, and tried to get on the couch(mommy wouldn't let her)!  
Here are a couple of pictures from our day. I believe our prayers are all working! Please know I'm praying and sending healing vibes to all of you and your precious babies. 
Happy Easter! ???


----------



## JeanieBeth

Real quick, I called her vet about the pain and vomiting. We have her on an antacid which seems to have helped. We go back Tuesday. Tomorrow if the vomiting continues. As you can see, Dancer's smile makes for the best Easter!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

Such a sweet face in that last picture. Hoping she's feeling better soon and sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## rbi99

That is what I call a blessed holiday!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Dancer, you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. Nursing a big dog after surgery is hard work...will be for a couple of weeks. It is a labor of love, of course.

Their smiles make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at that sweet mug! So happy to be home! Enjoy. And keep us posted please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

What a beautiful easter smile from such a pretty girl. I'm glad that she is back home where she belongs. As golden's girl said it is tough nursing a big dog, but we would do anything for them in their time of need. I hope that she starts to feel a little better soon and that the vomiting eases.

She's such a sweet girl and bless your other golden looking after her friend. Keeping your lovely girl in my thoughts and prayers and hope she gets on okay Tuesday at the vets.


----------



## dborgers

It's so sweet how your other golden is keeping a keen eye on Dancer  We'll keep those prayers coming.

The vomiting is probably from the anesthesia.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> &#55356;&#57143;Happy Easter!&#55357;&#56368;
> Wow! You are all amazing! *sniff* Thank you! I am so grateful.
> Boy was she happy to see us when we picked her up at the vet's office! She was heavily sedated which was good for the ride home. I fed her chicken and rice, water and let her sleep on her bed in our room. Our kitties and Brie have taken up guard duty, one is always near her.  As it turned out we were up all last night. Dancer was in a lot of pain. &#55357;&#56863;
> The vet sent tramadol home, 3-4 - three x's a day if needed, otherwise twice a day. Plus, 3 antibiotics. Well, all I can say is Thank God for peanut butter!
> Dancer woke us up twice moaning and vomiting.
> She also peed at one point which really upset her. Today she's slept and vomited a LOT when I brought her in from outside for potty. Afterwords she wagged her tail, SMILED, and tried to get on the couch(mommy wouldn't let her)!
> Here are a couple of pictures from our day. I believe our prayers are all working! Please know I'm praying and sending healing vibes to all of you and your precious babies.
> Happy Easter! &#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56474;


So glad that Brie and the cats are on guard duty for Dancer! Love Dancer's smile. Praying the vomiting has gone away and the pain is better for Dancer.
Perhaps the antibiotics or the tramadol made her vomit? Did Doctor say it's normal to vomit after this surgery? Praying for sweet Dancer!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping with everything crossed that Dancer feels a bit better today. Saying extra special prayers for your beautiful girl x


----------



## JeanieBeth

First - Dancer slept all night! I talked with vet last night and she said the next 5 days are critical for Dancer. She also said they won't go in and do anymore surgery, she's been through enough, which was so hard to hear but in the end, I agree. She added Pepcid AC and approved wrapping the many pills in peanut butter. I tell you all, Thank God for peanut butter! It's been just awful forcing so many pills down her when she isn't even interested in food. I tried crushing the ones I could, and she wouldn't eat the chicken. I used a syringe of water after placing the pills in the back of her throat. Ugh. 
She takes them right down now! 
This morning Dance was laying on the tile floor instead of her bed. We live in SW Florida and even with the air, this is common for our girls. When I went to her she seemed out of it again. I gave her 2 tramadols and one of her antibiotics with the Pepcid AC followed by a drink of water, then took her outside. She seemed better last night. I mentioned to her vet last night she wanted to be with us in the family room, and that yes, she actually tried to climb on the couch - which mum curtailed! The doc said if she likes it there, let her- just help her, no jolts. So up on the couch she went this morning - until she vomited her chicken and rice. ? she gets upset enough for all of us, which upset us more than the vomit on the couch! 
Leather is a plus. 
I'm worried the food isn't getting through her digestive track. She hasn't pooped yet. So many ifs, and we still haven't recieved the path report. I worry, am I giving her too many tramadol? Not enough? 3-4 at a time is a lot. So I gave her 2 this morning. She's sleeping soundly. I wish I knew more. I wish she could tell me what she needs! Isnt that the hardest?! 
The Dr. says I know her best. 
A few of you wondered if the vomiting is normal? Yes. Anesthesia, lack of food with all the meds, ect..who knows which one, probably all the above. We're taking one day at a time. I feel so inadequate. The more I read, the less I want to know. I just hope Dancer can play bitey face and rough house with Brie again. She's only had a couple of weeks for that.
It's not enough. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

I'm sorry that I am just hearing about Dancer and her plight. Praying for her recovery.


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Hoping with everything crossed that Dancer feels a bit better today. Saying extra special prayers for your beautiful girl x


Thank you for those powerful prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Holding Dancer, you and yours in my thoughts and prayers. Nursing a big dog after surgery is hard work...will be for a couple of weeks. It is a labor of love, of course.
> 
> Their smiles make it all worthwhile.


Crash courses stink!
I wish, and I wish .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Tramadol is a pretty strong pain reliever, and an opiate. I can't take opiates myself because they make me throw up. I'm not a vet, but one suggestion would be cutting the dose down to a couple at a time and see if that doesn't make a difference.

She'll be good as new in no time. It's hard while they recuperate, but she will


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry Dancer has been sick and having such a rough time of it. 

My continued thoughts and prayers for Dancer and you.


----------



## murphy1

Not onlydo those strong painkills cause nausia or they are very constipating.


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of Dancer and you, and hoping she starts feeling better quickly. You're doing a great nursing job!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

I am praying for Dancer. I'm sure the vet can tell you the proper dosage for the tramadol and give you direction on if the food is getting through or not.
If my memory serves me correctly, it takes awhile for dogs to go to the bathroom after anesthesia.


----------



## maggie1951

Praying for Dancer


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope Dancer is feeling better soon.
If I recall correctly, after Guinness's splenectomy I was giving him 2 tramadol every 6hrs. They did knock him out, but that was a good thing in that it kept him calm. I agree, call your vet and ask.


----------



## jealous1

Catching up and so happy to hear that Dancer is home with you. I would approach your vet about changing her pain meds . . . I have had dogs that can take tramadol and others that just cannot tolerate it at all--throwing up and loss of appetite. I have also heard that antibiotics taken on an empty stomach can cause issues so that is probably aggravating her stomach as well. Continued prayers for Dancer from here!


----------



## Petie's People

Checking in a little late. Yes both antibiotics and pain meds can cause upset stomach. If it helps, post splenectomy Petie had 2 Tramadol every 8 hours and he was pretty dazed so we dropped it to 1 each time after a couple days and then off completely after about 5 days. But Dancer's surgery is different. Also it was a good 5 days post surgery before he pooped again. And he is also normally like clockwork. Very normal post surgery. Petie didn't vomit but he also wasn't on antibiotics. Just the Tramadol. Eating peanut butter and curling up on couch with you are very good signs!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Tramadol is a pretty strong pain reliever, and an opiate. I can't take opiates myself because they make me throw up. I'm not a vet, but one suggestion would be cutting the dose down to a couple at a time and see if that doesn't make a difference.
> 
> She'll be good as new in no time. It's hard while they recuperate, but she will


You know, I thought the same thing today. So I cut it back one, to two for her afternoon dose. She kept her food down! I mentioned that to her vet when she called, however she asked for me to keep it at three, that "we'll" decide tomorrow during Dancer's appointment. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Petie's People said:


> Checking in a little late. Yes both antibiotics and pain meds can cause upset stomach. If it helps, post splenectomy Petie had 2 Tramadol every 8 hours and he was pretty dazed so we dropped it to 1 each time after a couple days and then off completely after about 5 days. But Dancer's surgery is different. Also it was a good 5 days post surgery before he pooped again. And he is also normally like clockwork. Very normal post surgery. Petie didn't vomit but he also wasn't on antibiotics. Just the Tramadol. Eating peanut butter and curling up on couch with you are very good signs!!


We had POOP tonight!! She wasn't straining, just like normal! It was dark so I'll have to find it in the morning..lol
I am seeing improvements! She ate twice and kept it down today too. We went for a 10 minute walk, she led the way. She's my little trooper. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Other people probably think we have a screw loose getting so excited about dog poop, let alone becoming aware of the many different types. 

Go Dancer!


----------



## rbi99

Good news indeed!!!


----------



## dborgers

Normal Stool = Super Cool !!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

So glad to hear that Dancer ate, kept it down and pooped!
Can't believe Dancer went for a short walk!
So happy to hear this and I'm praying for her and you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Dancer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear Dancer is doing so well. 

Yay, keep it up sweet girl.


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Other people probably think we have a screw loose getting so excited about dog poop, let alone becoming aware of the many different types.
> 
> Go Dancer!


My neighbors must really think I'm nuts this morning!! ? I found the poop and it's a normal turd!!!! No diarrhea!! That means she most likely will not have Small Bowel Syndrome!!! 
I took a picture to show to the vet this afternoon. A neighbor was looking at me quizzically. I laughed my self silly while I bagged it and walked back home. This is the best part of the roller coaster!! ?????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> My neighbors must really think I'm nuts this morning!! &#55357;&#56832; I found the poop and it's a normal turd!!!! No diarrhea!! That means she most likely will not have Small Bowel Syndrome!!!
> I took a picture to show to the vet this afternoon. A neighbor was looking at me quizzically. I laughed my self silly while I bagged it and walked back home. This is the best part of the roller coaster!! &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56837;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is good news! I CAN ONLY IMAGINE what your neighbor must have been thinking after you walked home with it!!


----------



## tikiandme

Good "poop" news!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so happy to read Dancer is pottying well and not vomiting! Yay for Dancer!


----------



## caseypooh

Eating and poohing  yahoo!!! It is funny we all know pooh, first thing I ask my husband if he walks them first "how was their pooh?". Sending a big hug to you both today.


----------



## swishywagga

Hooray for solid poop!, I am so glad Dancer is feeling a bit better and eating. Prayers continuing for you and your beautiful girl. X


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Hoping you and Dancer and Brie had a good day!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Who would have thought poop was so exciting?!? I love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer's plumbing is working! She's gone twice now! She's going for walks again, just a few houses down and back, smelling everything she can take in. She did throw up in the car on the way home from the vet, but she's been keeping her food down since yesterday morning. Dancer's Doc is keeping her on Keflex and added Ceralin for the nausea. Also she lowered the Tramadol to 2-3 twice a day. Dr. G and I cried together, so grateful and happy Dancer is fighting to live. Dr. G said a lot of dogs don't make it through that kind of surgery and Dancer sailed through the surgery. She said it was because she's finally loved and has us to live for. ?
Funny little aha moment.
Dr. Gillette said she was impressed I noticed a change in bowel habits right away. I do notice because we have to walk the girls on leash unless we take them to a park or dog beach, and we use doggy bags there too.. Back in Michigan when we had our Dakota, he would only go in the woods near our lake. I rarely saw him go. It was a blessing I saw the change in her daily routine. My days of complaining and choking when picking up poop with doggy bags are over. I get it! Or got it..geesh. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Who would have thought poop was so exciting?!? I love it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There you are! I was on my way over to check in on you and sweet Cuddy Buddy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

So happy yo see this update, doin the happy dance in China!


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer's plumbing is working! She's gone twice now! She's going for walks again, just a few houses down and back, smelling everything she can take in. She did throw up in the car on the way home from the vet, but she's been keeping her food down since yesterday morning. Dancer's Doc is keeping her on Keflex and added Ceralin for the nausea. Also she lowered the Tramadol to 2-3 twice a day. Dr. G and I cried together, so grateful and happy Dancer is fighting to live. Dr. G said a lot of dogs don't make it through that kind of surgery and Dancer sailed through the surgery. She said it was because she's finally loved and has us to live for. &#55357;&#56837;
> Funny little aha moment.
> Dr. Gillette said she was impressed I noticed a change in bowel habits right away. I do notice because we have to walk the girls on leash unless we take them to a park or dog beach, and we use doggy bags there too.. Back in Michigan when we had our Dakota, he would only go in the woods near our lake. I rarely saw him go. It was a blessing I saw the change in her daily routine. My days of complaining and choking when picking up poop with doggy bags are over. I get it! Or got it..geesh. &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56861;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So HAPPY TO read that Dancer's plumbing is working and the Dr. should be impressed withy you-you are a WONDERFUL and LOVING MOTHER!! So glad that Dancer is eating, too!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update on sweet Dancer girl, my continued thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Dancer!


----------



## Jennifer1

Great update!


----------



## JeanieBeth

We're not having a good day. Dancer won't eat. I've tried the canned food from the vets, ground turkey and pasta, chicken, rice and broth, cottage cheese and mozzerella. Thank God she's still taking her pills in peanut butter and drinking water. When I offer food she regurgitates. ? If she's like this in the morning were taking her back to Dr. Gillette, and yes I've talked to her. She's been in my bedroom most the day too. We started her on Ceranin for nausea yesterday, went to the vets, an hour drive which she stresses out over but had a nice walk and a second poop. Now she doesn't want to walk. I keep looking for reasons, coincidences, causes. Sigh..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending you thoughts and prayers for a good sleep tonight, and a better day tomorrow...


----------



## GoldensGirl

JeanieBeth said:


> We're not having a good day. Dancer won't eat. I've tried the canned food from the vets, ground turkey and pasta, chicken, rice and broth, cottage cheese and mozzerella. Thank God she's still taking her pills in peanut butter and drinking water. When I offer food she regurgitates. ? If she's like this in the morning were taking her back to Dr. Gillette, and yes I've talked to her. She's been in my bedroom most the day too. We started her on Ceranin for nausea yesterday, went to the vets, an hour drive which she stresses out over but had a nice walk and a second poop. Now she doesn't want to walk. I keep looking for reasons, coincidences, causes. Sigh..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please forgive me for not remembering, but can Dancer take vitamin B-12 injections? For many seniors, it stimulates appetite and improves mood and cognitive function.

I know it is almost impossible, but try to enjoy these days with her as she enjoys and loves them with you. That might be the most important gift you can give her now.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Praying Dancer has a good night and gets her appetite back. <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Andy went through some GI upset episodes like that. His oncologist prescribed Cerenia for him. The gold medal standard for nausea. Something about how dog's GI tracts aren't like ours and need help in stopping the spasms. It worked when the older drugs commonly used to treat nausea weren't working.

Mirtazapine, an appetite stimulant, helped get him hungry again once his GI had time to settle down.

Someone from the forum recommended canned tripe when he had his first episode. Sounds yucky, but they referred to it as 'crack for dogs'. When Andy's meds had enough time to get his GI tract settled down and his appetite stimulated, the canned green tripe was the one thing that started his interest in food again. Then we eased him back into rice and boiled chicken and back to his regular meals, half of which were homemade dinners to keep his interest. He bounced back a handful of times after GI upsets we thought were the end of things. 

I'd definitely get some Cerenia. It's pricy for four pills, but half a pill is the dose, so 8 doses, and small enough to get in some peanut butter. If that isn't working, a large syringe for giving liquids will work: 

Take the plunger out and stop the hole with your finger, add warm water (or broth) and the half a Cerenia pill, put the plunger back in, turn it upside down and squeeze the air out like you were giving a shot, block the hole, let it dissolve a little and shake it until it's fully dissolved. Won't take very long. It'll make it easy to give a quick squirt of an already dissolved pill down the back of Dancer's mouth.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying that Dancer had a better night and has a much better day today!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Andy went through some GI upset episodes like that. His oncologist prescribed Cerenia for him. The gold medal standard for nausea. Something about how dog's GI tracts aren't like ours and need help in stopping the spasms. It worked when the older drugs commonly used to treat nausea weren't working.
> 
> Mirtazapine, an appetite stimulant, helped get him hungry again once his GI had time to settle down.
> 
> Someone from the forum recommended canned tripe when he had his first episode. Sounds yucky, but they referred to it as 'crack for dogs'. When Andy's meds had enough time to get his GI tract settled down and his appetite stimulated, the canned green tripe was the one thing that started his interest in food again. Then we eased him back into rice and boiled chicken and back to his regular meals, half of which were homemade dinners to keep his interest. He bounced back a handful of times after GI upsets we thought were the end of things.
> 
> I'd definitely get some Cerenia. It's pricy for four pills, but half a pill is the dose, so 8 doses, and small enough to get in some peanut butter. If that isn't working, a large syringe for giving liquids will work:
> 
> Take the plunger out and stop the hole with your finger, add warm water (or broth) and the half a Cerenia pill, put the plunger back in, turn it upside down and squeeze the air out like you were giving a shot, block the hole, let it dissolve a little and shake it until it's fully dissolved. Won't take very long. It'll make it easy to give a quick squirt of an already dissolved pill down the back of Dancer's mouth.
> 
> Carpe Diem


Dborger-you are right on! We took Dancer in to see Dr. Gillette this morning. Doc was afraid Dance was giving up too. As far as the Cerenia, Dancer was started on 1 Cerenia a day and 2 Pepcid AC'S a day, Tuesday. That's why I was so concerned. She was eating and feeling better Monday. Dancer is staying with Dr. G. until she starts eating and keeping it down. She will be recieving injectable medications to rest her tummy. She is being taken off the Cephalexine and started on Mirtazapine! Dancer takes her meds ok, they're rolled in peanut butter. I tried using the syringe I've had for my Goldens but Dancer was a mess with it. Hopefully we'll have her home by tomorrow evening. Fingers crossed!
Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dborger, you know I've read and responded, (I was a newbie here failing to look at the date) to your Andy posts. Thank you and Andy. You've helped so many of us get through illness with our Golden kids. Thank you!
Jeanie
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Please forgive me for not remembering, but can Dancer take vitamin B-12 injections? For many seniors, it stimulates appetite and improves mood and cognitive function.
> 
> I know it is almost impossible, but try to enjoy these days with her as she enjoys and loves them with you. That might be the most important gift you can give her now.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Thanks Lucy, I'll ask Dr. G about the B-12! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*



JeanieBeth said:


> Thanks Lucy, I'll ask Dr. G about the B-12!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying for Dancer and that she feels better and comes home tomorrow!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Toes crossed too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

Saying a prayer, I hope you both have a better night tonight. Tell Dancer we are all here.


----------



## Petie's People

Yay on the pooping! That's how we felt!


----------



## Petie's People

Oh gosh. Didn't go to end but sounds like some positive and a few setbacks. Take care, we are hyper vigilant with our Pete and never know what tomorrow may bring, so cherish every normal golden moment.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Dancer and hope that she has a settled night.


----------



## dborgers

Wishing Dancer a returned appetite. Think about picking up a can of green tripe. I actually smells better than canned dog food. Got Andy interested in eating again, little bite by little bite. Supposedly a smell they can't resist one their appetites begin to return. Easily digestible too


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for you and beautiful Dancer, keeping everything crossed she had a good night x


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

PRAYING that Dancer had a good night and is better today and can come home to her loving Mom!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Hope Dancer is getting back on track. That was a pretty major surgeryto go through. I am sure the vets are doing all they can for her! We will continue to pray for her!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy Friday Dancer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Wishing Dancer a returned appetite. Think about picking up a can of green tripe. I actually smells better than canned dog food. Got Andy interested in eating again, little bite by little bite. Supposedly a smell they can't resist one their appetites begin to return. Easily digestible too


Dborgers I'll look for it. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

Any news on sweet Dancer?


----------



## JeanieBeth

We're home. Dancer is doing better since they gave her tummy a rest. She's also on Sulfacrate(sp?) and no longer taking tramadol. Today marks one week since her surgery. Wow. It feels longer. The biopsy/tumor was malignant. It was the size of a grapefruit wrapped around the blood vessels which supply the small intestine and the small intestine-junium(sp). Sorry about the spelling, I don't have my notes handy. Dr. G will be consulting with the oncologist Monday. Dancer is still at high risk of infection so one day at a time. I will not let her suffer anymore. Done. I want her to play, greet me in the mornings again with her woo woo, go to the beach, eat ice cream, bask in the sun next to Brie and I. I have no idea what type of cancer she has, it was INCONCLUSIVE?!. I just want to tuck it away for now. Dan went to Asheville to help move my son and daughter in law back to Florida. Hooray they're coming home, but I wish he was here. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> We're home. Dancer is doing better since they gave her tummy a rest. She's also on Sulfacrate(sp?) and no longer taking tramadol. Today marks one week since her surgery. Wow. It feels longer. The biopsy/tumor was malignant. It was the size of a grapefruit wrapped around the blood vessels which supply the small intestine and the small intestine-junium(sp). Sorry about the spelling, I don't have by notes handy. Dr. G will be consulting with the oncologist. Dancer is still at high risk of infection so one day at a time. I will not let her suffer anymore. Done. I want her to play, greet me in the mornings again with her woo woo, go to the beach, eat ice cream, bask in the sun next to Brie and I. I have no idea what type of cancer she has. I just want to tuck it away for now. Dan went to Asheville to help my son and daughter in law back here. Hooray they're coming home, but I wish he was here. ****.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth

I am so GLAD that Dancer is home with you and I would want the same things you want for Dancer. Bet Brie is glad she's home, too. Glad your son and daughter-in-law are coming home, and I'll be thinking of you, Dancer and Brie, every minute!!


----------



## swishywagga

I am so glad to read that Dancer is home. Sending gentle comforting hugs across, special prayers said for you and your beautiful girl x


----------



## caseypooh

JeanieBeth, I would feel the same too. Thank goodness Dancer found you, we are thinking about you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> JeanieBeth
> 
> I am so GLAD that Dancer is home with you and I would want the same things you want for Dancer. Bet Brie is glad she's home, too. Glad your son and daughter-in-law are coming home, and I'll be thinking of you, Dancer and Brie, every minute!!


Thank you Karen. Brie is glad, she's taken her favorite squishies to Dancer and placed them around her bed. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

caseypooh said:


> JeanieBeth, I would feel the same too. Thank goodness Dancer found you, we are thinking about you.


Thank you Caseypooh. Your support means a lot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> I am so glad to read that Dancer is home. Sending gentle comforting hugs across, special prayers said for you and your beautiful girl x


Hugs Swishywagga! 
I had a feeling all along.
I wish away cancer everyday. Thank you for your support!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry about the news..treasure every single day..you have done so much for her! I hope she gets her woo-woo's back soon!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'll bet Dancer is glad to be home. She's been through a lot and she's so fortunate to have you and your family. Sending prayers and good thoughts to all of you.


----------



## Thalie

So glad Dancer is back home. Sending good thoughts, hugs, and ear scritches.


----------



## dborgers

I wish you a very relaxed weekend while Dancer continues to recuperate. Enjoy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dancer is home and that's what we will celebrate! :drummer: 

"Inconclusive" is not a word I find acceptable from a pathologist. I would be screeching at them to give me a better answer... something more for an oncologist to work with. But then patience has never been my best virtue.

I hope you have a lovely weekend with your girl and find a way to focus on the joys of the present instead of fears of the future.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Dancer is back home. I'm sorry her tumor was Malignant. 

My continued thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Dancer.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Praying that Dancer had a very good night and has some appetite this morning!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> That's the worst! It's so hard to be away from them. When will she get to go home? Is it just an overnight visit? Maybe it's just a tummy bug! Dogs, like people, can get bugs. Especially when you're already sick with something major. Your white count is out of whack. Poor little baby. God love her. You'll see her soon. I bet you on pins waiting on those results. Glitter to you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's home! Sleeping comfortably. Dancer is eating and her meds have been adjusted. One day at a time! The tumor was malignant. That's all I know right now. I'll know more by Monday. We just have to keep her eating, stress free, and love her to peices. 
Mr. Cuddy looks so good! How are you? Sending hugs and Pawsitive thoughts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Dancer is home and that's what we will celebrate! :drummer:
> 
> "Inconclusive" is not a word I find acceptable from a pathologist. I would be screeching at them to give me a better answer... something more for an oncologist to work with. But then patience has never been my best virtue.
> 
> I hope you have a lovely weekend with your girl and find a way to focus on the joys of the present instead of fears of the future.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


I am upset with the inconclusive finding. The mass was removed. If it's inconclusive how do they know it's malignant? Dr. G is checking in today and I have a list of questions. Dancer was started back on the Cephalexine last night, had second dose this morning. She won't eat now and regurgitated what little she had this morning. I know its upsetting her stomach but she needs it to prevent infection. Double edged sword. I made The Dog Cancer Survival Guide Full Spectrum recipe. She won't touch it. The vet won't let her eat tripe yet. Really frustrating. She is hanging with Brie and I so that is an improvement, even if she's sleeping. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> I am upset with the inconclusive finding. The mass was removed. If it's inconclusive how do they know it's malignant? Dr. G is checking in today and I have a list of questions. Dancer was started back on the Cephalexine last night, had second dose this morning. She won't eat now and regurgitated what little she had this morning. I know its upsetting her stomach but she needs it to prevent infection. Double edged sword. I made The Dog Cancer Survival Guide Full Spectrum recipe. She won't touch it. The vet won't let her eat tripe yet. Really frustrating. She is hanging with Brie and I so that is an improvement, even if she's sleeping.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth

Hoping the Doctor can give you some ideas. Does the Doc have an idea when she should want to eat. Is this normal after this surgery. Is there any other antibiotic Dancer can take?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> JeanieBeth
> 
> Hoping the Doctor can give you some ideas. Does the Doc have an idea when she should want to eat. Is this normal after this surgery. Is there any other antibiotic Dancer can take?


Karen she is on 3 antibiotics however Dr. G just discontinued 2. Many dogs die within a week after surgery. Because of the upheavel to her digestive track, the GERD, acids and regurgitation is unfortunately normal. She's also on 3 meds for that. Now that the 2 antibiotics are stopped, Dancer feels better already. She ate some of the Prescriptive ID for gastric issues, 3/4 of the can! I read the biopsy report. After speaking in length to Dr. G, and researching these cancers, I have a clearer understanding why it is inconclusive. Many times cancer of the small intestines and omentum are inconclusive especially the liposarcomas and leiomyosarcomas. The oncologist is requesting a stain. Hopefully that will help. One day at a time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying for many days for Dancer. Hope you can get the answers you need.


----------



## Cuddysmom

She's home! Best news ever. Sooooo happy she's eating. Must be a huge relief for you. Please give her a belly rub from me!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Karen she is on 3 antibiotics however Dr. G just discontinued 2. Many dogs die within a week after surgery. Because of the upheavel to her digestive track, the GERD, acids and regurgitation is unfortunately normal. She's also on 3 meds for that. Now that the 2 antibiotics are stopped, Dancer feels better already. She ate some of the Prescriptive ID for gastric issues, 3/4 of the can! I read the biopsy report. After speaking in length to Dr. G, and researching these cancers, I have a clearer understanding why it is inconclusive. Many times cancer of the small intestines and omentum are inconclusive especially the liposarcomas and leiomyosarcomas. The oncologist is requesting a stain. Hopefully that will help. One day at a time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth

So glad to read that the regurgitation is normal. I'm doing the HAPPY DANCE that Dancer ate and is feeling better since Doc discontinued some of the antibiotics. Just one day at a time, that is the only way for all of us and our dogs to live. Please give DANCER a big kiss from me!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hugs and kisses on their way over for beautiful Dancer, so glad she is feeling a bit better x


----------



## JeanieBeth

JeanieBeth said:


> She's home! Sleeping comfortably. Dancer is eating and her meds have been adjusted. One day at a time! The tumor was malignant. That's all I know right now. I'll know more by Monday. We just have to keep her eating, stress free, and love her to peices.
> Mr. Cuddy looks so good! How are you? Sending hugs and Pawsitive thoughts!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shift changes, Charlie's turn! ?
Dancer is feeling so much better! She's eating really well, she wants to walk outside again, smelling everything and anything. This morning I woke up to her famous "woo woo" good morning greeting! 
Finally!! Feeling blessed! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Those "woo woo" greetings are so special and very priceless. 

Great to hear Dancer is feeling better and enjoying being outside, that's a great sign.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yesssss!!!!!! Prayers working!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Shift changes, Charlie's turn! &#55357;&#56842;
> Dancer is feeling so much better! She's eating really well, she wants to walk outside again, smelling everything and anything. This morning I woke up to her famous "woo woo" good morning greeting!
> Finally!! Feeling blessed! &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so GLAD to hear this!!!

BIG SMILES!!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love your latest update! Go Dancer!


----------



## Mini Cooper

So sorry for both you and Dancer. This is what our Rudy died from in Oct. '13. We didn't know he had it until it was too late. The mass was on the spleen and ruptured and he bled internally. Such a sad day. Our son's dog died of the same thing the year before. The Vet said this is not uncommon in big dogs. I hope that you will be able to get treatment for Dancer. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I hope Dancer continues to imorove and her appetite increases. <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Mini Cooper said:


> So sorry for both you and Dancer. This is what our Rudy died from in Oct. '13. We didn't know he had it until it was too late. The mass was on the spleen and ruptured and he bled internally. Such a sad day. Our son's dog died of the same thing the year before. The Vet said this is not uncommon in big dogs. I hope that you will be able to get treatment for Dancer. Our prayers are with you.


I'm so sorry to hear about your baby and your sons. Hugs and thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Very good news! Go Dancer! We all are pulling for you!


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm so grateful for all of you!! Thank you. 
Hugs to you and yours.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

Continued prayers for Dancer. I had two dogs with malignant tumors and they both lived over 6 more years after removal. Stay positive.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm glad Dancer's feeling better!


----------



## dborgers

Great update  Really happy to read the good news!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Here' hoping Dancer is dancing!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Hugs and kisses to sweet Dancer, this morning!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok. Need an update please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> I'm so grateful for all of you!! Thank you.
> Hugs to you and yours.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please-need an update on Dancer. Praying for her and you.


----------



## swishywagga

Saying prayers for you and Dancer hoping she is doing well!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok seriously 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

This is going to be lengthy but I've got a few minutes to myself so here we go! Dancer is doing great! She appears to feel better than she did before the heartworm treatment! Once we stopped the antibiotics she flourished. Our son and daughter-in-law moved back from NC Tuesday. Long story short, the house they had rented through her family's friend was a disaster, so they moved in with us, with their dog and cat. Most would think this would be a nightmare but it's the best medicine for Dancer because she loves our Daughter in law, Darby. The two of them made a connection over Christmas, one that old souls understand. Dancer is prancing about, talking enthusiastically to all of us and feeling good! Dr. Gillette called me last night to check in on Dancer. We are going to tweak her diet. Right now I've been feeding her the Dog Cancer Survival diet recipe but have had to omit fat and blood thinners such as fish oil. Doc suggested a multi vitamin/minerals for dogs and she suggested I keep her on the Prescriptive ID. We're both doing our homework and searching for the best food for Dancer's condition. Unfortunatly the section of the small intestine that's been removed is the part of the intestine which metabolizes the nutrients. I'm looking at pro enzymes and supplements. 
The tumor is malignant and the oncologist said the tumor was undifferentiated. They are not recommending treatment other than nutritional/holistic therapies, love and prayers. Next Tuesday Dancer's staples will be removed and we'll come up with a plan for ultrasounds and bloodwork to monitor her health. For now we're thankful for every moment we have with her. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer is doing great! She appears to feel better than she did before the heartworm treatment! Once we stopped the antibiotics she flourished. Our son and daughter-in-law moved back from NC Tuesday. Long story short, the house they had rented through her family's friend was a disaster, so they moved in with us, with their dog and cat. Most would think this would be a nightmare but it's the best medicine for Dancer because she loves our Daughter in law, Darby. The two of them made a connection over Christmas, one that old souls understand. Dancer is prancing about, talking enthusiastically to all of us and feeling good! Dr. Gillette called me last night to check in on Dancer. We are going to tweak her diet. Right now I've been feeding her the Dog Cancer Survival diet recipe but have had to omit fat and blood thinners such as fish oil. Doc suggested a multi vitamin/minerals for dogs and she suggested I keep her on the Prescriptive ID. We're both doing our homework and searching for the best food for Dancer's condition. Unfortunatly the section of the small intestine that's been removed is the part of the intestine which metabolizes the nutrients. I'm looking at pro enzymes and supplements.
> The tumor is malignant and the oncologist said the tumor was undifferentiated. They are not recommending treatment other than nutritional/holistic therapies, love and prayers. Next Tuesday Dancer's staples will be removed and we'll come up with a plan for ultrasounds and bloodwork to monitor her health.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You just MADE MY DAY with this wonderful news on Dancer! So glad she is feeling good. I think it's wonderful your son and daugher-in-law are getting to stay with you. Please give Dancer some BIG KISSES for everyone and sweet Brie, too!!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so glad to read the positive update about Dancer. I'm thankful she's doing well and I loved reading about her special bond with your DIL. So sweet!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update! So glad she's found a buddy! Sounds like you have a full house! But D girl seems to love it! Kiss her for me. You're doing a wonderful job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

So glad she is doing well, and that she is loving all her wonderful family around her!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> You just MADE MY DAY with this wonderful news on Dancer! So glad she is feeling good. I think it's wonderful your son and daugher-in-law are getting to stay with you. Please give Dancer some BIG KISSES for everyone and sweet Brie, too!!


Thanks Karen. It's a little nuts but we like nuts for a change! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Here' hoping Dancer is dancing!!!


She is dancing and prancing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Ok. Need an update please
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry!!? we've had so much going on. We just finished unloading the 26 ' Ryder to storage and our house. Dancer, Brie and Bella are all happy and getting along well.. ? The rest of us are tired..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Goldens R Great said:


> I'm so glad to read the positive update about Dancer. I'm thankful she's doing well and I loved reading about her special bond with your DIL. So sweet!


Isn't it funny how they connect to certain people? I always said if my dog doesn't like someone there must be something off. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Ok seriously
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol! I was getting worried!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

Good Morning to Dancer, Brie and you!
Hope you have a wonderful day and are enjoying your company!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

JeanieBeth said:


> She is dancing and prancing!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So heartwarming to hear, here's some music for your precious girl to dance and prance to. 







Really great to hear she's doing so well. Having your son and DIL there especially since Dancer is so bonded with her, may do her more good than anyone will ever know. 

Prayers she continues to dance and prance for days to come.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Sandy:

I do believe that the HAPPY GIRL, DANCER, will love that Happy Music!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of beautiful Dancer and hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

JeanieBeth

Hoping you are all enjoying your company!


----------



## JeanieBeth

CAROLINA MOM said:


> So heartwarming to hear, here's some music for your precious girl to dance and prance to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really great to hear she's doing so well. Having your son and DIL there especially since Dancer is so bonded with her, may do her more good than anyone will ever know.
> 
> Prayers she continues to dance and prance for days to come.


We love Happy!! I danced for her today. ☺
Thank you! The kids will be staying for a few months, that way they can get back on there feet. Darby was a vet tech before she was a medical assistant so I look at having them with us as a huge blessing for Dancer. There are no accidents. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> We love Happy!! I danced for her today. ☺
> Thank you! The kids will be staying for a few months, that way they can get back on there feet. Darby was a vet tech before she was a medical assistant so I look at having them with us as a huge blessing for Dancer. There are no accidents. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad your kids are staying for awhile. How WONDERFUL to have them with you and that Darby was a vet tech-I agree-there are NO ACCIDENTS!!! Kisses and hugs to Dancer and Brie!!


----------



## dborgers

> There are no accidents.


I'm with ya on that one. Perfect scenario and perfect timing. Please give Dancer a pet from us


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> I'm with ya on that one. Perfect scenario and perfect timing. Please give Dancer a pet from us


She'll love that! ☺

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

The last 2 weeks have been trial and error with Dancer's diet! Our poor girl has Small Bowel Syndrome from the removal of so much of her small intestine. Most of the jejenum was the part removed, which absorbs most of the nutrients. Dancer has watery stools after each meal, loud gut sounds after eating, she tries to eat dirt, her poop and the other girls kibble (always put up immediately after they eat now ). ? I had Dancer on rice and chicken/lean beef and have had to switch to Prescriptive ID canned food and now to mostly Prescriptive ID kibble. We feed her small amounts throughout the day which is working better for her. Along with her food she gets Nutracal, Pepcid AC, Pet Tabs Plus, Metamucil and a probiotic. We went from 23 pills a day to 3 a day!! 
Dancer's so cute- she's playing with her favorite squishy ball and shaking it, prancing around and woo wooing to all of us, she's not starving and we feel she's turned a corner! It'll take a few days to see improvements from the new diet regimen but I can tell she's content and happy, really happy!! ?
We go back to Dr. Gillette Tuesday for her staple removal. It's already been 2 weeks and a day! 
Man, it's been a long week just packed with a roller coaster of emotions. I'm so thankful for all of you, your golden son's and daughters and your posts: some make me laugh, reminisce, learn from and cry rivers. Thank you for all of it. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Thank you for the update. Hoping that you can get her diet under control. Happy that she is happy.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so pleased that Dancer is doing well, we have been doing the swishy happy dance to celebrate!. Please give your girl a special cuddle from me, what a great job you are doing and I hope you get some time to rest too, it is so exhausting when they are sick, but of course they are so worth it. X:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> The last 2 weeks have been trial and error with Dancer's diet! Our poor girl has Small Bowel Syndrome from the removal of so much of her small intestine. Most of the jejenum was the part removed, which absorbs most of the nutrients. Dancer has watery stools after each meal, loud gut sounds after eating, she tries to eat dirt, her poop and the other girls kibble (always put up immediately after they eat now ). &#55357;&#56853; I had Dancer on rice and chicken/lean beef and have had to switch to Prescriptive ID canned food and now to mostly Prescriptive ID kibble. We feed her small amounts throughout the day which is working better for her. Along with her food she gets Nutracal, Pepcid AC, Pet Tabs Plus, Metamucil and a probiotic. We went from 23 pills a day to 3 a day!!
> Dancer's so cute- she's playing with her favorite squishy ball and shaking it, prancing around and woo wooing to all of us, she's not starving and we feel she's turned a corner! It'll take a few days to see improvements from the new diet regimen but I can tell she's content and happy, really happy!! &#55357;&#56837;
> We go back to Dr. Gillette Tuesday for her staple removal. It's already been 2 weeks and a day!
> Man, it's been a long week just packed with a roller coaster of emotions. I'm so thankful for all of you, your golden son's and daughters and your posts: some make me laugh, reminisce, learn from and cry rivers. Thank you for all of it. &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like the Presciption ID is the food for Dancer. WOW! Over two weeks already-must seem like an eternity to you. Have a great weekend and we are all glad for you, Dancer and Brie and grateful for you sharing Dancer's story!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww. Good update! Kiss her for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

So glad to hear that she is doing well. Keep up the good work. Sometimes a houseful is the best medicine!


----------



## rbi99

With all of the sadness unfortunately in this section lately, it is nice to hear positive, happiness reports. Maybe Dancer can take up the torch of hope now that Grin has taken a turn for the worse after nearly five months of nothing but great reports. On the other hand, Grin just told me he is willing to share it with Dancer!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Back in town, and just now catching up. Great to hear Dancer is doing so well, hoping for the best.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dancer update? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Back in town, and just now catching up. Great to hear Dancer is doing so well, hoping for the best.


As we are with Rookie. Come on Rookie! Sending Pawsitive thoughts, prayers and all good things his way~and strength for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad to hear Dancer is doing good. I hope her diet now works for her and she can continue to be happy!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> With all of the sadness unfortunately in this section lately, it is nice to hear positive, happiness reports. Maybe Dancer can take up the torch of hope now that Grin has taken a turn for the worse after nearly five months of nothing but great reports. On the other hand, Grin just told me he is willing to share it with Dancer!!!


Dancer would love Grin and I insist he share the torch with Miss Dancer girl! Do not give up hope, let's hope for answers tomorrow. It's been a long weekend! Keep us posted and good luck tomorrow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

We had a great day today! My family was all together again, I celebrated my birthday feeling loved, spoiled and grateful for family, friends and our fur kids. It's the simple pleasures I treasure the most. Dancer enjoyed the day by chasing Brie around the pool and playing fetch with the kids. Poor girl was in her favorite kitchen spot during dinner prep, waiting for her fresh veggies. I accommodated her with a few Prescriptive ID kibbles. She's so hungry all the time. ? I'm worried she's not getting enough nutrients and not happy she has to eat Prescriptives. I'd feel better if I could feed whole foods again. I'm calling Dr. G tomorrow to touch base on this. Sorry this is so late. I'm awake after eating a double chocolate cake. ? 
I sure hope we hear better news for Grin and Rookie! Let's get some good news! Time for prayers and hopefully shut eye. Sending Pawsitive Mojo and hugs to all the kids.?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

SandyK said:


> Glad to hear Dancer is doing good. I hope her diet now works for her and she can continue to be happy!!


She is still hungry and has to go outside shortly after she eats. Her weight has dropped a couple of pounds which surprised me. She has terrible watery runs. Hopefully this will improve soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful to see your latest update, it is worth rejoicing when a sick pup feels good enough to prance and dance while rooing! She is so lucky to have found you, and know what a loving home feels like! They all deserve that, but unfortunately don't all get it. I too believe there are no accidents, so glad your DIL is there to help love on our Tiny Dancer! Give that precious girl some good ear scritches from me!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> We had a great day today! My family was all together again, I celebrated my birthday feeling loved, spoiled and grateful for family, friends and our fur kids. It's the simple pleasures I treasure the most. Dancer enjoyed the day by chasing Brie around the pool and playing fetch with the kids. Poor girl was in her favorite kitchen spot during dinner prep, waiting for her fresh veggies. I accommodated her with a few Prescriptive ID kibbles. She's so hungry all the time. ? I'm worried she's not getting enough nutrients and not happy she has to eat Prescriptives. I'd feel better if I could feed whole foods again. I'm calling Dr. G tomorrow to touch base on this. Sorry this is so late. I'm awake after eating a double chocolate cake. ?
> I sure hope we hear better news for Grin and Rookie! Let's get some good news! Time for prayers and hopefully shut eye. Sending Pawsitive Mojo and hugs to all the kids.?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad to hear that Dancer and you had a great day! Happy Birthday. Let us know what Dr. G says about what Dancer can eat.Praying for pawsitive news for GRIN AND ROOKIE.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Tomorrow is Dancer's date with Dr. G. She's ordering bloodwork, called me and asked me to have Dancer fast tonight. Hopefully we'll get help for our girl. And by the way, she's our girl, no longer our foster. GRRSWF made it clear that she's ours forever. It's official, I'm Dancer's mum. My first foster. We sure have been through a lot together. I was so worried about keeping Dance quite during the lengthy painful heartworm treatment with 9 month old Miss Brie. Brie turned into the best little nurse and guardian for Dancer. It's true, God doesn't make mistakes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear that Dancer and you had a great day! Happy Birthday. Let us know what Dr. G says about what Dancer can eat.Praying for pawsitive news for GRIN AND ROOKIE.


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

JeanieBeth said:


> Tomorrow is Dancer's date with Dr. G. She's ordering bloodwork, called me and asked me to have Dancer fast tonight. Hopefully we'll get help for our girl. And by the way, she's our girl, no longer our foster. GRRSWF made it clear that she's ours forever. It's official, I'm Dancer's mum. My first foster. We sure have been through a lot together. I was so worried about keeping Dance quite during the lengthy painful heartworm treatment with 9 month old Miss Brie. Brie turned into the best little nurse and guardian for Dancer. It's true, God doesn't make mistakes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sisters forever ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Yeah!!! So happy to read Dancer is yours forever!!! You have been so good to her, I couldn't imagine her living anywhere else. Love the sisters forever picture!! Good luck with Dr. G tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Tomorrow is Dancer's date with Dr. G. She's ordering bloodwork, called me and asked me to have Dancer fast tonight. Hopefully we'll get help for our girl. And by the way, she's our girl, no longer our foster. GRRSWF made it clear that she's ours forever. It's official, I'm Dancer's mum. My first foster. We sure have been through a lot together. I was so worried about keeping Dance quite during the lengthy painful heartworm treatment with 9 month old Miss Brie. Brie turned into the best little nurse and guardian for Dancer. It's true, God doesn't make mistakes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth: That is SO WONDERFUL you are officially Dancer's Mom, but we KNEW that already! I remember your post about fostering Dancer who was HW positive. YOU AND BRIE did a marvelous job!! Brie and Dancer were MEANT to be together!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great update! Keep us posted!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Good luck today at Dr. G's. Grin had a very restful evening. Hope yours and Dancer's day is delightful, and tomorrow's and tomorrow's.............................................................


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Thinking of you and Dancer today.
Let us know how the vet goes!


----------



## Goldens R Great

JeanieBeth said:


> Tomorrow is Dancer's date with Dr. G. She's ordering bloodwork, called me and asked me to have Dancer fast tonight. Hopefully we'll get help for our girl. And by the way, *she's our girl, no longer our foster. GRRSWF made it clear that she's ours forever. It's official, I'm Dancer's mum.* My first foster. We sure have been through a lot together. I was so worried about keeping Dance quite during the lengthy painful heartworm treatment with 9 month old Miss Brie. Brie turned into the best little nurse and guardian for Dancer. It's true, God doesn't make mistakes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This choked me up when I read this. Bless you, JeanieBeth, a/k/a *Dancer's mum.*

Also, bless Brie for being such a wonderful helper with sweet Dancer.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*



Goldens R Great said:


> This choked me up when I read this. Bless you, JeanieBeth, a/k/a *Dancer's mum.*
> 
> Also, bless Brie for being such a wonderful helper with sweet Dancer.


I agree wholeheartedly with Goldens R Great-it choked me up to read what you wrote about Dancer, who was YOUR GIRL from the start!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Hoping Dancer's appt. went well!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and beautiful Dancer x


----------



## caseypooh

You've been in my thoughts, like everyone else...I already knew you are Dancer's mom!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer's date with Dr. G went really well today. She thought Dancer looked great, sent us home with Forta Flora, a probiotic and a medication for the diarrhea if it doesn't improve by Monday. Dancer possibly has cellulitis at her IV sight so we have to monitor. She had blood work to check her nutrients, white & red cell counts, Vitamin A, C, D, K, B-12, calcium and magnesium. If any of these are low, Dancer will have to recieve injectables. We discussed feeding schedule and diet. We feed her 5-6 times today about one to one and 1/2 cups at a time. Hopefully this will help. For now, we are focusing on nutritional needs. 
Her staples are removed and she has the green light to play and swim! Now is the time for Dancer to be loved, adored, spoiled, feel joy, happiness and unconditional love. One day at a time..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

So glad Dancer had a positive visit and can swim and play  Good news for sure.


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad things went well at the vets. She has had to wait so long, but now Dancer is surrounded by the love of her forever home. So happy for you both!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yessss! Made my day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Happy to read Dancer's visit went well and she will now be able to swim and play. I hope blood work comes back ok.:crossfing


----------



## Thalie

Very glad to see Dancer's appointment brought good news and that she can now go back to fun activities. Ear scritches to her as she continues her recovery.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer's been a bit off since the vet visit. She usually is, I wonder if she still fears being abandoned. She has her moments when she wants to play for a couple of toy fetchies, but she mostly sleeps. I worry that the cancer has metastasized. Then I push the thought away because all that matters is the time that's given and I can't allow the dark side in. This is Dancer today with her favorite squishy. I just love her sugar face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

That sugar face is ... well, as sweet as sugar


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer's been a bit off since the vet visit. She usually is, I wonder if she still fears being abandoned. She has her moments when she wants to play for a couple of toy fetchies, but she mostly sleeps. I worry that the cancer has metastasized. Then I push the thought away because all that matters is the time that's given and I can't allow the dark side in. This is Dancer today with her favorite squishy. I just love her sugar face!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dancer is such a doll. Try not to worry and enjoy each day with this sweet girl, who has the best Mom. Dogs do sleep alot, especially when they are older.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Dancer is doing well, such a beautiful, sweet face. I have been going through a similar thing regarding the amount of time my boy sleeps, but honestly I think Karen is right, that it is all part of the ageing process, just like us humans I guess. Please give her a cuddle from me, she is a total sweetheart x


----------



## GoldenMum

She is precious, and reminds me of my Clyde. Clyde and Bonnie slept alot when they got older. Give that adorable nose a smooch from me!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love her! Go Dancer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dancer is such a beautiful sweet girl, just precious.


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> So glad Dancer is doing well, such a beautiful, sweet face. I have been going through a similar thing regarding the amount of time my boy sleeps, but honestly I think Karen is right, that it is all part of the ageing process, just like us humans I guess. Please give her a cuddle from me, she is a total sweetheart x


How's Barnaby doing? We do tend to question everything that seems off in our kids. Dancer loved the cuddle ? please give Barnaby an ear rub from me. Sending good thoughts and hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldenMum said:


> She is precious, and reminds me of my Clyde. Clyde and Bonnie slept alot when they got older. Give that adorable nose a smooch from me!


Done! I love her heart face. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Dancer's sugar face is the sweetest ever, give her a little hug from me


----------



## swishywagga

JeanieBeth said:


> How's Barnaby doing? We do tend to question everything that seems off in our kids. Dancer loved the cuddle &#55357;&#56832; please give Barnaby an ear rub from me. Sending good thoughts and hugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Barnaby is doing well thanks, just like you though I worrywhen he has an off day or isn't as bouncy as usual, but we treasure every day with our golden boy. Hugs to you and Dancer and I hope you all have a lovely weekend!. :wavey.s. ear rub delivered x


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth and Swishwagga*

JeanieBeth and Swishywagga

I can relate to both of you SO MUCH, having had a Senior Golden, my Smooch, whom we lost on December 7, 2010. We saw her slowing down for so long and thought we would lose Smooch first, but we lost her 10 year old Samoyed brother, Snobear, when we was 10 years old! Enjoy every day-every day is a gift, and they do slow down as they age, just like we do!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> JeanieBeth and Swishywagga
> 
> I can relate to both of you SO MUCH, having had a Senior Golden, my Smooch, whom we lost on December 7, 2010. We saw her slowing down for so long and thought we would lose Smooch first, but we lost her 10 year old Samoyed brother, Snobear, when we was 10 years old! Enjoy every day-every day is a gift, and they do slow down as they age, just like we do!!


I'm so sorry for the loss of Snowbear and Smooch. To lose both so close must have been tough. ?
The slowing down they do is normal, but it's the suttle changes I noticed first, that and my insistance with the foster coordinater and the vet that Dancer wasn't her self, that got the vet to run more tests on Dancer. Those changes: lethargy, poor appetite, sleeping more, aggression towards other dogs, depression, change in potty habits; those are all things that could indicate cancer or its spread. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Keeping dancer and you close in my thoughts. Such a sweet, gentle face. Continue to feel better special girl.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Our girls playing with her Gator Girl today. She has pep in her step today!!
Hope all the kids and folks are enjoying the weekend.
Happy Mother’s Day Moms!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer and Gator Girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad Dancer has more pep in her step today!! Hope tomorrow is a good day as well. Happy mother's day to you!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Dancer so glad you are feeling good today, I love your gator!


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of Snowbear and Smooch. To lose both so close must have been tough. ?
> The slowing down they do is normal, but it's the suttle changes I noticed first, that and my insistance with the foster coordinater and the vet that Dancer wasn't her self, that got the vet to run more tests on Dancer. Those changes: lethargy, poor appetite, sleeping more, aggression towards other dogs, depression, change in potty habits; those are all things that could indicate cancer or its spread.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeanie: love the pic of Dancer and her Gator. You are absolutely right that the changes can be indicative of illness. Praying for sweet Dancer. The only way my hubby and I were able to deal with Snobear and Smooch's loss, was to adopt two more dogs, Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## hubbub

I'm happy to read Dancer is peppier - sending good thoughts your way


----------



## rbi99

Good days are GREAT days!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Happy Mother's Day. So glad that Dancer has pep in her step!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Good update, Miss Dancer. You certainly are beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photo of Dancer!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Checking in on you, Dancer and Brie!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Catch up! Dancer's watery diarrhea wasn't getting any better, she woke us up Friday night to go outside around 3ish, then 5:30. By Saturday evening she didn't want to eat so I started her on the Tylan powder (Flagyl) Dr. Gillette had sent home with us to start her on today.
I didn't think a day early mattered. Let me tell you did it help! Finally the water hydrant has stopped. Needless to say she feels much better, playing, chasing her stuffy, and walking around the block with Brie and I again! Yippie. Man, this is like a roller coaster isn't it? Not very much info out there on SBS in dogs. Everything has been trial and error.
The best news~
All Dancer's bloodwork is back. Everything is NORMAL! All infection is gone and she's not low on one nutrient other than a little on calcium. I have no doubt all the prayers from all of you, our family, friends and my FB family have done wonders. Love, massages, belly rubs and lots of love helps too. ? The side effect from the Tylan powder is gas. Lots and lots of little poofs. Thank goodness they are odorless! ! It's pretty funny to see the looks on visitors faces. Ah heck. Laughing is good for the soul! ????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Woohoooo!!!! Time for the dancing banana - heck, 3 of them! 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## dborgers

I'll add a Woohooo and three more dancing bananas!!! That's a great report 

*





















*


----------



## murphy1

Great news!


----------



## Cuddysmom

DANCER!!! You go girl!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Yeh!!!*

I'll add a GOOD JOB and four dancing bananas!!:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## caseypooh

Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Dancer, so pleased you are doing well. Playing with your stuffies is always a good sign, have a wonderful day sweet face x:wiggle:


----------



## Cuddysmom

How're you little D??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> How're you little D??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's good. She tries to eat Brie's food and Brie wants to eat Dancer's food. That grass is greener on the other side syndrome. ?
I stand over the two and make sure they eat. The minute I'm distracted they switch. These girls are so smart! 
And you? I'm glad Cuddy is home. I know you see him everywhere you look. It's comforting yet sooo hard. I think of you often. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

And I you! Glad to hear she's well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> She's good. She tries to eat Brie's food and Brie wants to eat Dancer's food. That grass is greener on the other side syndrome. ?
> I stand over the two and make sure they eat. The minute I'm distracted they switch. These girls are so smart!
> And you? I'm glad Cuddy is home. I know you see him everywhere you look. It's comforting yet sooo hard. I think of you often. ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeanie

I stand between Tucker and Tonka when they eat-I think they would eat one another's food, too, if I wasn't watching. That is SO CUTE-they are so clever!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> Jeanie
> 
> I stand between Tucker and Tonka when they eat-I think they would eat one another's food, too, if I wasn't watching. That is SO CUTE-they are so clever!


Yes they are! I'm sure Dancer prefers her food that Brie's eating rather than Prescription ID gastro. As long as I add chicken, pumpkin puree, yogurt and the rest of her meds:metamucil, forte flora and the Tylan she'll eat it. But now I have to give Miss Brie the same additions minus the meds. Geesh! 
Next Thursday Brie gets spayed. ? I'm going to have my hands full!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

You are definitely going to have your hands full. As far as Brie getting spayed, the only thing is she'll be sore for a few days and you'll have to keep a cone on her, so she doesn't lick her stitches or staples.

I had to feed Tucker the presription I.D., don't know if it was gastro, for about a week once and the vet told me he would LOVE it. He did and I had to give Tonka a little to try it. Glad to hear that Dancer is doing well.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> You are definitely going to have your hands full. As far as Brie getting spayed, the only thing is she'll be sore for a few days and you'll have to keep a cone on her, so she doesn't lick her stitches or staples.
> 
> I had to feed Tucker the presription I.D., don't know if it was gastro, for about a week once and the vet told me he would LOVE it. He did and I had to give Tonka a little to try it. Glad to hear that Dancer is doing well.


I think Dancer likes the ID but she also wants what Brie has and vice versa. ?
We had a good day. We've had so many losses lately from our golden family. Each one touches me so. I feel grateful for everyday we have normal and uneventful. Today we walked, had belly rubs and watched Brie and Bella play and play and play..Lots of bitey face going on. . ??? 
⬇Rest Period

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

JeanieBeth said:


> I think Dancer likes the ID but she also wants what Brie has and vice versa. ?
> We had a good day. We've had so many losses lately from our golden family. Each one touches me so. I feel grateful for everyday we have normal and uneventful. Today we walked, had belly rubs and watched Brie and Bella play and play and play..Lots of bitey face going on. . ???
> ⬇Rest Period
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi, I sent you a PM on the breeder we got Rookie from, let me know if you received it.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at those mutt butts! I LOVE IT!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> I think Dancer likes the ID but she also wants what Brie has and vice versa. ?
> We had a good day. We've had so many losses lately from our golden family. Each one touches me so. I feel grateful for everyday we have normal and uneventful. Today we walked, had belly rubs and watched Brie and Bella play and play and play..Lots of bitey face going on. . ???
> ⬇Rest Period
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the picture-they are just beautiful together!! I'm with you on feeling grateful for every day!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer is feeling really good but mom has had a bug. I broke down and gave the girls marrow bones (kept my eyes on them!) And Dancer thought it was the best thing in the whole wide world this side of Pluto. Time for this mom to sleep. Hugs and pawsitive thoughts to all our golden wonders. Aren't they the best!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Yes, they're the best  Don't worry too much about the bones...sometimes we've got to give in


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer is feeling really good but mom has had a bug. I broke down and gave the girls marrow bones (kept my eyes on them!) And Dancer thought it was the best thing in the whole wide world this side of Pluto. Time for this mom to sleep. Hugs and pawsitive thoughts to all our golden wonders. Aren't they the best!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth

Hope you're feeling better soon and I bet the girls loved the marrow boens!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Happy Dancer is feeling good, sorry you're not, maybe chicken soup?


----------



## Karen519

*Chicken Soup*

Chicken Soup is always good!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Happy Dancer is feeling good, sorry you're not, maybe chicken soup?


? I made a pot of Chicken soup Friday for my daughter because she was sick first. There's nothing better than chicken soup when your feeling yucky. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

That's a bummer. I hope you feel better QUICK! Your babies need you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Get well soon and big hugs to you and the pups!


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

Hope that the Chicken Soup helped and that Dancer and Brie are lifting your spirits!!


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> I think Dancer likes the ID but she also wants what Brie has and vice versa. &#55357;&#56838;
> We had a good day. We've had so many losses lately from our golden family. Each one touches me so. I feel grateful for everyday we have normal and uneventful. Today we walked, had belly rubs and watched Brie and Bella play and play and play..Lots of bitey face going on. . &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;
> ⬇Rest Period
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Man do I feel the same as you!!! So good to hear that Big D is doing so well.


----------



## rbi99

I hope I am not opening a can of worms here, but Hills ID is pure garbage for the most part. The only meat in it is chicken by product which is the garbage left over that they can't put in other foods. Vets get a nice kick back from these guys which is why you see vets suggesting this stuff (vets are not dietitians, very few know much if anything about nutritional needs of canines). There is absolutely no difference between a vet selling this stuff and your family doctor telling you that eating at McDonalds every day is great for your overall health. There is nothing in the food that requires a prescription. That is an arrangement made by Hills (owned by Colgate-Palmolive) to allow vets to sell this food at a higher cost since local stores can't sell it. They also use preservatives that are not only proven carcinogenic, but are banned in Europe and other foreign countries. I suggest you ask your vet which ingredient(s) in the food you are giving Big D specifically address her needs - I bet he won't give you a straight answer (he'll have to get the info from Hill's). If he does actually tell you which ingredients are critical for Dancer, look for a food that has those ingredients in it, along with real food for her health. I buy my dog food from a store that sells very specific, high quality dog food. Last year they started selling Science Diet. So many of their customers complained about it (including me), that they took it off their shelf because it was hurting the store's reputation. Here is the list of ingredients, notice how much grain is in it, and most of the main ingredients are nothing more then the cheapest kind of filler:

Ingredients
Corn Starch, Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Whole Grain Wheat, Chicken By-Product Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Oat Groats, Cracked Pearled Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Lactic Acid, Ginger Root Powder, Soybean Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Citrate, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), L-Lysine, Calcium Carbonate, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Beta-carotene, Phosphoric Acid, Natural Flavors.

Compare those ingredients to the Orijen I am feeding Grin (I do not think anyone can dispute Grin's remarkable recovery from his illnesses, due in part I am convinced by the food he is eating):

INGREDIENTS
Boneless chicken*, chicken meal, chicken liver*, whole herring*, boneless turkey*, turkey meal, turkey liver*, whole eggs*, boneless walleye*, whole salmon*, chicken heart*, chicken cartilage*, herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, yams*, pea fiber, chickpeas, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, cranberries*, blueberries*, kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.

* FRESH AND PRESERVATIVE-FREE

SUPPLEMENTS
Vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, riboﬂavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast.

As an important bonus to me, all meat and poultry in their foods are humanely raised and organically fed. Fish come from fishermen who have proven that they do not over fish the waters they work on. In addition, all of their ingredients are human grade quality, not the left over stuff that most dog food companies use.

I am not a dietitian, I am not a veterinarian, I am a dog owner that has spent a lot of time researching dog foods. There are other nearly equal dog foods out there that absolutely blow Science Diet out the window, most at a far less cost to boot.


----------



## maggie1951

Lovely picture of Dancer so pleased she is doing better big hugs from across the big pond :smooch::smooch:


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> I hope I am not opening a can of worms here, but Hills ID is pure garbage for the most part. The only meat in it is chicken by product which is the garbage left over that they can't put in other foods. Vets get a nice kick back from these guys which is why you see vets suggesting this stuff (vets are not dietitians, very few know much if anything about nutritional needs of canines). There is absolutely no difference between a vet selling this stuff and your family doctor telling you that eating at McDonalds every day is great for your overall health. There is nothing in the food that requires a prescription. That is an arrangement made by Hills (owned by Colgate-Palmolive) to allow vets to sell this food at a higher cost since local stores can't sell it. They also use preservatives that are not only proven carcinogenic, but are banned in Europe and other foreign countries. I suggest you ask your vet which ingredient(s) in the food you are giving Big D specifically address her needs - I bet he won't give you a straight answer (he'll have to get the info from Hill's). If he does actually tell you which ingredients are critical for Dancer, look for a food that has those ingredients in it, along with real food for her health. I buy my dog food from a store that sells very specific, high quality dog food. Last year they started selling Science Diet. So many of their customers complained about it (including me), that they took it off their shelf because it was hurting the store's reputation. Here is the list of ingredients, notice how much grain is in it, and most of the main ingredients are nothing more then the cheapest kind of filler:
> 
> Ingredients
> Corn Starch, Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Whole Grain Wheat, Chicken By-Product Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Oat Groats, Cracked Pearled Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Lactic Acid, Ginger Root Powder, Soybean Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Citrate, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), L-Lysine, Calcium Carbonate, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Beta-carotene, Phosphoric Acid, Natural Flavors.
> 
> Compare those ingredients to the Orijen I am feeding Grin (I do not think anyone can dispute Grin's remarkable recovery from his illnesses, due in part I am convinced by the food he is eating):
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> Boneless chicken*, chicken meal, chicken liver*, whole herring*, boneless turkey*, turkey meal, turkey liver*, whole eggs*, boneless walleye*, whole salmon*, chicken heart*, chicken cartilage*, herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, yams*, pea fiber, chickpeas, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, cranberries*, blueberries*, kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.
> 
> * FRESH AND PRESERVATIVE-FREE
> 
> SUPPLEMENTS
> Vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, riboﬂavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast.
> 
> As an important bonus to me, all meat and poultry in their foods are humanely raised and organically fed. Fish come from fishermen who have proven that they do not over fish the waters they work on. In addition, all of their ingredients are human grade quality, not the left over stuff that most dog food companies use.
> 
> I am not a dietitian, I am not a veterinarian, I am a dog owner that has spent a lot of time researching dog foods. There are other nearly equal dog foods out there that absolutely blow Science Diet out the window, most at a far less cost to boot.


Trust me I know all of this. I'm Dog Advisors, The Whole Dog Journal and Dog's Naturally Magazine's biggest fan. I've read several books on canine nutrition and diets and researched food blogs for dogs. Try and find case studies and information for diet/foods to feed for canine Short Bowel Syndrome. Everything goes right through Dancer, like water. I pureed her chicken and brown rice with pumpkin puree. I tried oatmeal instead of rice. I tried chicken and broth, eggs, plain yogurt. It's been so frustrating! I mostly feed home cooked and raw meaty bones to Brie with high quality rotated (Fromm, EVO) kibble, less than a cup a day.
The Hills, canned and kibble, is the only food Dancer can eat and not explode out of her. And...
The kibble is 90$ for 30 lbs. Isn't that insane! For crap!
She's also on Clear and Free Metamucil, Flagyl, Forte Flora, NutraCal and K-9 Plus. We were feeding her organic microgreens, wild blueberries, chicken, sardines, yams, carrots, yogurt, Krill Oil and coconut oil before the surgery. I hate to complain but this really sucks. 
No other golden has had SBS on this forum or any of the other dog forums. Very little research also is available. It's trial and error all the way for us. Any help or suggestions are very much appreciated by this very frustrated mom.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I wish I had an answer, Jeanie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> I wish I had an answer, Jeanie!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!. Dancer is one special girl with a very special mum. Wishing you all a happy Wednesday x:wavey:


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Trust me I know all of this. I'm Dog Advisors, The Whole Dog Journal and Dog's Naturally Magazine's biggest fan. I've read several books on canine nutrition and diets and researched food blogs for dogs. Try and find case studies and information for diet/foods to feed for canine Short Bowel Syndrome. Everything goes right through Dancer, like water. I pureed her chicken and brown rice with pumpkin puree. I tried oatmeal instead of rice. I tried chicken and broth, eggs, plain yogurt. It's been so frustrating! I mostly feed home cooked and raw meaty bones to Brie with high quality rotated (Fromm, EVO) kibble, less than a cup a day.
> The Hills, canned and kibble, is the only food Dancer can eat and not explode out of her. And...
> The kibble is 90$ for 30 lbs. Isn't that insane! For crap!
> She's also on Clear and Free Metamucil, Flagyl, Forte Flora, NutraCal and K-9 Plus. We were feeding her organic microgreens, wild blueberries, chicken, sardines, yams, carrots, yogurt, Krill Oil and coconut oil before the surgery. I hate to complain but this really sucks.
> No other golden has had SBS on this forum or any of the other dog forums. Very little research also is available. It's trial and error all the way for us. Any help or suggestions are very much appreciated by this very frustrated mom.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow is all I can say to that!!! I can only imagine how utterly horrible it must be to you that of everything you have tried and everything you know, this junk is the only thing that stays in Dancer. I am really sorry. We like to think we live in the modern age, but in reality our knowledge leaves so much to be desired still.


----------



## rbi99

Can you locate a store that takes back dog food if your dog doesn't like it? The store I buy my kibble from does, and that makes it so much safer to experiment. My Orijen "only" costs about $75, but the difference between it and Hill's is more than night and day. What do you think is in it that allows Dancer to keep it in? I did do some researching and I read that you need to try a new food for two weeks to see if it will work (I know you know that). If the store takes it back at least you aren't out any money. Does Dancer at least make it outside before she has to go?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh man. Dancer and I were up all night, hence the late post. ?
Dance ate less than 1/4 of Brie's food while I answered the front door. Brie had 1/2 cup of kibble, chicken breast, sweet potatoe and a couple chopped steamed green beans. 
Dancer started with watery diarrhea at 8. Every hour all night she woke me up to go outside. At 5 she vomited. ? I called Dr. Gillette this morning and she said not to with hold her food, not to change anything other than she called in a prescription for Metronidozle and she started her back on Cerenia, which I still had thank goodness because it's pricey. If we introduce one food, we have to wait 2 weeks to see how Dancer reacts to it. I wish I could feed her like I did Before Surgery-aka, BS. I am frustrated, sad and overwhelmed. Of course the scary thought is the big C has metastized. When Dr. Gillette called and told me she removed 75-80% of her small intestine I broke down. And then Dr.G did. Dr. G. had 2 choices once she found the mass was wrapped around the blood vessels, which fed the sm. intestines. When she lifted the mass the intestine was full of pus and not savable. Either euthanize Dancer or remove the intestine. So Doc called in one of her Vet's to assist her and performed a 3 1/2 hr. Surgery on Dancer. She said she had to try and save her. At that time there was a chance it could be benign. Dr. Gillete gives so much to GRRSWF's goldens but she said there's something about Dancer. Our foster co-ordinator can't get over our relationship with Dr. G and Dancer. This girl has stolen so many hearts. Lengthy post, I know. There is so little written on SBS. Dr. Gillette graduated from Michigan State University Veterinary School, one of the best in the country. I trust her and am thankful for all she's done for our Angels (the name of her practice). For now, we wait and hope this is a bump. Like Grin, Bridgette, Badger,, Cuddy, Rookie and so many, she's a fighter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Heck yea she is!! And don't you forget it! Not that she'd let you!! I'm so sorry you had an awful night. I'd cone over and take a shift if I could! Poor little girl. I can only imagine how she feels. There MUST be an answer. Have you asked any of the boards on FB?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Keeping you in my thoughts - so very sorry about last night. As for my previous post, please don't think I thought you didn't know what you are doing or that I was preaching. I wrote it just in case you weren't aware of the ingredients in some dog foods, nor was I aware of the severity of Dancer's problems. My intentions were only for the best.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Our vet is a Michigan State grad too--we've had him for 25 years and wouldn't change for anything.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer just had blood in her stool. Called her vet again, wouldn't you know it's her day off! She said to call her anytime if gets worse, the diarrhea increases 
(she hasn't gone since 8am) or if anything changes and
it's more than likely from the diarrhea. My son is graduating tonight, tomorrow Brie is spayed. I don't want to leave Dancer, but I can't miss the graduation. Please keep Dancer in your prayers and send her everything you've got. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry Dancer is having a rough time of it. 

My thoughts and prayers to you and her, hope she's doing better soon. 

Congrats on your son's Graduation. 

Have you got a neighbor or a friend that can check on Dancer for you while you attend his ceremony?


----------



## Rookie's Dad

JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer just had blood in her stool. Called her vet again, wouldn't you know it's her day off! She said to call her anytime if gets worse, the diarrhea increases
> (she hasn't gone since 8am) or if anything changes and
> it's more than likely from the diarrhea. My son is graduating tonight, tomorrow Brie is spayed. I don't want to leave Dancer, but I can't miss the graduation. Please keep Dancer in your prayers and send her everything you've got. ???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You and Dancer are both in our thoughts and prayers, hopefully you can find someone who will keep an eye on Dancer while you go to the graduation. I know that is very important, and something you need to do, I wish I were closer, I'd come over and keep an eye out for you. Positive thoughts coming your way, good luck DANCER!


----------



## swishywagga

Saying special prayers for beautiful Dancer, you are both in my thoughts x


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> You and Dancer are both in our thoughts and prayers, hopefully you can find someone who will keep an eye on Dancer while you go to the graduation. I know that is very important, and something you need to do, I wish I were closer, I'd come over and keep an eye out for you. Positive thoughts coming your way, good luck DANCER!


Thank you Rick! Wish we were neighbors too! Brie and Dancer would love you and Kitty. When we got home we let the girls out, Dancer ran and pranced, she was so HaPpy! The meds and prayers are working! She wouldn't eat but tomorrow's a new day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry Dancer is having a rough time of it.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers to you and her, hope she's doing better soon.
> 
> Congrats on your son's Graduation.
> 
> Have you got a neighbor or a friend that can check on Dancer for you while you attend his ceremony?


Yes, my girlfriend checked on her. The girls were all sleeping. Dancer won't eat tonite but she's feeling better!! Thank you! The ceremony was wonderful. We're so proud of our son. My husband also took a class for fun - Web development and programming. It was fun for both of them to go to school together. I'm a proud wife and mom tonight! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great, keep it up!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts - so very sorry about last night. As for my previous post, please don't think I thought you didn't know what you are doing or that I was preaching. I wrote it just in case you weren't aware of the ingredients in some dog foods, nor was I aware of the severity of Dancer's problems. My intentions were only for the best.


Don't you dare give it another thought! ? You're thinking along the same lines I did in the beginning of this process. I think the world of you guys and Grin. I'm not giving up on a better diet, we need to get her system stabilized first. Thanks buddy and hugs to Mr. Grin the Warrior!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Heck yea she is!! And don't you forget it! Not that she'd let you!! I'm so sorry you had an awful night. I'd cone over and take a shift if I could! Poor little girl. I can only imagine how she feels. There MUST be an answer. Have you asked any of the boards on FB?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Karen! I wish you lived closer too! Your well wishes mean a lot!! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Relieved that Dancer seems to be feeling better. Fingers and toes crossed that it continues :crossfing

BTW, congratulations to your son


----------



## JeanieBeth

Just got back from dropping Brie off to be spayed. ? Three 6 month goldens were also there to be spayed, she thought it was a party. ? 
Dancer isn't interested in eating, she ate little this morning. I'm waiting for Dr. G to check in with me. I'm going to try boiled chicken and rice. Crossing fingers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Maybe she will or won't eat the rice, but that chicken is good as gone!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

I made potatoes and chicken instead.
We hand fed her and she ate it! Woo hoo. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

JeanieBeth said:


> I made potatoes and chicken instead.
> We hand fed her and she ate it! Woo hoo.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is wonderful news!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Brie's back home. It's Dancer's turn to stay by Brie's side. As soon as we walked in the house Dancer was waiting for us. She smelled Brie and thought "not you too!". Brie laid down on the floor, wouldn't lay on her bed, Dancer laid down at her side and that's all they wrote. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I hope laying by her side, instead of her bed is a good thing(?)


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Goodness - bless them both. I hope everyone's feeling a bit better in the morning. :crossfing


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> I hope laying by her side, instead of her bed is a good thing(?)


Momma thought she would be more comfortable laying in her bed but Brie prefers the tile floor. What do you do? ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Get it together, Dancer girl. Dakota is watching 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer is feeling so much better!! Yay! Think we're back to "normal." Brie is also feeling better. She's trying to play with the girls, keeps looking at me with those pouty eyes. All is well is here but HOT-mid to high 90's. ??
We're looking forward to our weekend in the pool, BBQ and spending time with the family. 
Enjoy your Holiday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Yippee so glad to read your update, have a wonderful weekend!. This definitely calls for some dancing bananas:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Wooooooo HOOOOO! Great news! Let's get all these pups in tip top shape for the long weekend!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

It would be so much easier on all of us if we simply didn't love these guys so much - NOT!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I saw your post in Joker's thread about having trouble finding information about SBS. Here's a document that might be helpful to you: https://s3.amazonaws.com/mmi_sacn5/Chapter+59+-+Short+Bowel+Syndrome.pdf. It includes some dietary recommendations, including specific prescription foods.

Let me know if you can't get to it. I have kept a copy just in case.


----------



## swishywagga

rbi99 said:


> It would be so much easier on all of us if we simply didn't love these guys so much - NOT!!!


So true!. Almost 14 years ago when I got Barnaby my life totally changed, I love him SO much!


----------



## maggie1951

Glad Dancer is feeling so much better


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> I saw your post in Joker's thread about having trouble finding information about SBS. Here's a document that might be helpful to you: https://s3.amazonaws.com/mmi_sacn5/Chapter+59+-+Short+Bowel+Syndrome.pdf. It includes some dietary recommendations, including specific prescription foods.
> 
> Let me know if you can't get to it. I have kept a copy just in case.


You're the best!! Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

JeanieBeth said:


> You're the best!! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free
> 
> This is an article I've already downloaded and read, found it to be the best one yet! I read through it again as a refresher. Their are meds we havent tried yet so I sent the article to Dr. G.
> It's pretty cerebral ? but it looks like we're on the right track. Dancer's doing well right now, she isn't losing weight and nutritionally she's doing pretty good. Stable is very, very good!
> 
> Sent from [url=http://www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Hopefully Dancer will give you many more great holiday weekends!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Holding food down?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

WE HAD A GREAT DAY!! Dancer had a little hiccup Tusday with the darn trotts because she ran out of Tylan powder for a day so Dr. G decided to keep her on it. Yesterday was her first full day back on it. Today..well she ran, pranced, played bitey face with Brie and we went for an hour walk!! She was so happy! Dan and I laughed and giggled, teared up and have another fantastic memory of our brave girl. While we were at the vets office, the President of our rescue had just rescued a beautiful 2 yr golden, walked in the office as we were leaving with scared and confused little Bella. She is safe now and well on her way to her forever home. I thank God everyday for these fine human beings. I gave him a big hug and thanked my hero. 
They gave us our Tiny Dancer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dancer? You are amazing, chica! I want to give you rubs and treats! Keep it up or you'll have Aunt Karen to deal with. I promise you: you DON'T want that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

So very glad to see Dancer had a great day!!:wave:


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful news, so glad to hear Dancer is doing so well. Here are some Dancers for Dancer!:banana::artydude:banana::artydude:banana:


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Dancer? You are amazing, chica! I want to give you rubs and treats! Keep it up or you'll have Aunt Karen to deal with. I promise you: you DON'T want that
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha!! You tell her Karen! 
? Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Wonderful news, so glad to hear Dancer is doing so well. Here are some Dancers for Dancer!:banana::artydude:banana::artydude:banana:


We love Dancer's!!! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh

So happy to hear about Dancer!


----------



## rbi99

Great news!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm serious! She doesn't want to mess with me!!

We need more pics. Withdrawal, over here! I need to see that sweet face


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> JeanieBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best!! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free
> 
> This is an article I've already downloaded and read, found it to be the best one yet! I read through it again as a refresher. Their are meds we havent tried yet so I sent the article to Dr. G.
> It's pretty cerebral ? but it looks like we're on the right track. Dancer's doing well right now, she isn't losing weight and nutritionally she's doing pretty good. Stable is very, very good!
> 
> Sent from [url=http://www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to read that Dancer is doing well!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JeanieBeth

There's nothing better than curling up with my pillow on my soft cushy couch! Mom and I were up again last night. I think I have to go..you know..then I don't. Mom is never impatient with me, she said it just happens sometimes when you get older. Was that supposed to be a funny? ?? Dancer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Good Morning Everyone! I rough housed with Brie and Bella this morning! We had so much fun! That young Brie tries to get my stuffy but I'm older and wiser. Mom is taking me for walks again, how I love smelling everything! I'm loving my food again! Mom added back steamed chicken, carrots and potatoes to my Prescription ID kibble. She doesn't like me eating it but I like it swell. Mom's been sad this week. She said it's been a very sad time for her circle of friends here. I hope your hearts heal but you know they will because we'll be with you forever, you just can't see us. When you see a tennis ball, a big stick, a beautiful body of water and feel the wind blow through your hair, please know it's your special Angel letting you know they are always close, loving you and waiting for you cross the Rainbow Bridge. This I know because we Goldens are also known as Earth Angel's. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Dancer, you've stolen my heart!


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Dancer, I just want to jump into the computer screen and hug you!


----------



## hubbub

Dancer, I hope you don't mind that I want to smooch your nose


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I rough housed with Brie and Bella this morning! We had so much fun! That young Brie tries to get my stuffy but I'm older and wiser. Mom is taking me for walks again, how I love smelling everything! I'm loving my food again! Mom added back steamed chicken, carrots and potatoes to my Prescription ID kibble. She doesn't like me eating it but I like it swell. Mom's been sad this week. She said it's been a very sad time for her circle of friends here. I hope your hearts heal but you know they will because we'll be with you forever, you just can't see us. When you see a tennis ball, a big stick, a beautiful body of water and feel the wind blow through your hair, please know it's your special Angel letting you know they are always close, loving you and waiting for you cross the Rainbow Bridge. This I know because we Goldens are also known as Earth Angel's. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Do you have insurance on that killer dog - what if it attacked a neighbor???!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yeah, I want to smooch your nose too! What a great pic!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Do you have insurance on that killer dog - what if it attacked a neighbor???!!!


Haha! She'd kill em with kindness or lick them to death. 
You OK? Sure wish we lived closer, I'd bring the girls over for cuddles and hugs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

fozziesmom said:


> Yeah, I want to smooch your nose too! What a great pic!


You know she loves those nose smoochies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> Dancer, I hope you don't mind that I want to smooch your nose


Are you kidding? She loves all smoochies! Smooch away! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Oh Dancer, I just want to jump into the computer screen and hug you!


Come on Swishywagga!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldenMum said:


> Oh Dancer, you've stolen my heart!
> 
> I'm a professional heart stealer! Rolf! ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951

Lovely photo of a beautiful girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dancer is such a precious girl, love the recent pictures of her.

Great to hear she's doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I rough housed with Brie and Bella this morning! We had so much fun! That young Brie tries to get my stuffy but I'm older and wiser. Mom is taking me for walks again, how I love smelling everything! I'm loving my food again! Mom added back steamed chicken, carrots and potatoes to my Prescription ID kibble. She doesn't like me eating it but I like it swell. Mom's been sad this week. She said it's been a very sad time for her circle of friends here. I hope your hearts heal but you know they will because we'll be with you forever, you just can't see us. When you see a tennis ball, a big stick, a beautiful body of water and feel the wind blow through your hair, please know it's your special Angel letting you know they are always close, loving you and waiting for you cross the Rainbow Bridge. This I know because we Goldens are also known as Earth Angel's. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dancer: You are such a sweetheart!! You remind me of my Smooch! Your Mom loves you very much!


----------



## HolDaisy

Dancer's recent photos are precious, what a sweet face. Give her a little hug from me.


----------



## SandyK

So glad you had a fun day Dancer!! Very happy you are eating better. Loved seeing the picture of your beautiful face...you look really comfy on the couch!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Love the pic, and it's great to hear good news.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Not the best picture but the girls were going at it playing tug with the stuffies! Dancer is OFF the Prescription ID, eating mostly EVO with chicken, sweet potatoes(!), and carrots. She's only having 2 -3 stools a day - albeit still loose. But heh! This is fantastic! 
Dancer is BACK!! ????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

She's back? As in back back?! You've made my day! Nothing will kill her spirit! She's amazing. Unreal. So, when are you bringing that doggy booty to St. Louis?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo! What great news! Go, Dancer, go!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Great news, and that she doesn't have to eat that garbage stuff any longer!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Really happy to hear Dancer is BACK! Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear Dancer is doing great, hugs and kisses sent to you sweet girl x:wiggle:


----------



## caseypooh

Dancer, you have just melted me, I'm sending you a big hug. Tell your mom that she is a wonderful mom.


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased Dancer is back


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> She's back? As in back back?! You've made my day! Nothing will kill her spirit! She's amazing. Unreal. So, when are you bringing that doggy booty to St. Louis?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha! I wish we could!! I'd be there in a heartbeat! I'm amazed at her turnaround. Wouldn't it be awesome if that mass didn't metastize?! It's easy to hope but I also hear Dr. G's words. It will come back in the same place when it happens, and it will happen fast. For now we are loving our beautiful little fighter. She's not only back, she's better than ever! ????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Great news, and that she doesn't have to eat that garbage stuff any longer!!!


Lol! I KNOW IT!! Her vet doesn't know but she does approve the food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

caseypooh said:


> Dancer, you have just melted me, I'm sending you a big hug. Tell your mom that she is a wonderful mom.


Thank you! It's a piece of cake. She's a special girl. These dogs melt our hearts don't they!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Ha! I wish we could!! I'd be there in a heartbeat! I'm amazed at her turnaround. Wouldn't it be awesome if that mass didn't metastize?! It's easy to hope but I also hear Dr. G's words. It will come back in the same place when it happens, and it will happen fast. For now we are loving our beautiful little fighter. She's not only back, she's better than ever! &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It would be awesome if it didn't come back! Give Dancer big kisses and hugs for me! So glad Dancer is better than ever!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Dancer is doing so well and enjoying life. 

She's such a special girl and with a wonderful spirit.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dancer update please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

It's wonderful to hear that Dancer is doing so well, what a truly amazing golden girl she is! x


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sorry guys! Busy week with lots of visitors to the house which make Dancer a very happy girl and Brie a wild one. I only wish I had some of Brie's energy! Dancer is doing great! Every morning she wakes us up with her deep woo woo and grabs her stuffy running through the house. She wakes every morning so happy! She only has 2-3 poops a day compared to the 4-6 like she was having. She's still on her meds and Forte Flora with K-9 Immunity Plus along with the vitamins. This picture was early this morning, with her favorite toy, giving me the love look. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

She is adorable,,,,glad to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Keep up that Woo Woo Dancer, we like success stories!


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Dancer, you make me smile!. So glad you are doing so well sweet girl x


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Great picture, Dancer, and love your toy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Keep up lil D!! You're my little rockstar!! (Yes, the torch has been passed to you)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Keep up lil D!! You're my little rockstar!! (Yes, the torch has been passed to you)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A fitting champion indeed!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dancer? Where are you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Dancer girl, so glad to hear that she has been doing well.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Dancer? Where are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We're here Karen! Busy weekend! Dancer is great. Loving the play time and walks. Lots going on with appointments, commitments and family. Wooo. Hope all is well with you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yea! Good update!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Dancer, you you a beautiful sweet girl. Inside and out. You just keep on keeping on you precious thing!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Stopping by to say to beautiful Dancer and Brie!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

How are Dancer and Brie doing?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi Friends! I've checked in on your threads and I feel blessed all our kids are stable, smiling and fighting back. Dancer is amazingly better than she's ever been since she first joined our family. I'm thankful everyday for her. Dancer initiates play, is back to going on long walks again and is a real blessing to our family. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> Hi Friends! I've checked in on your threads and I feel blessed all our kids are stable, smiling and fighting back. Dancer is amazingly better than she's ever been since she first joined our family. I'm thankful everyday for her. Dancer initiates play, is back to going on long walks again and is a real blessing to our family.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great news indeed!!! Now if we can get Karen and Rookie's dad to each get a new dog, we sure could liven up this forum!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Really pleased beautiful Dancer is doing so well!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> Great news indeed!!! Now if we can get Karen and Rookie's dad to each get a new dog, we sure could liven up this forum!!!


As big as their hearts are, I know they will!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I just knew the girls posed for all of you! 
Dancer and Brie chilling in "their" pool today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*



JeanieBeth said:


> I just knew the girls posed for all of you!
> Dancer and Brie chilling in "their" pool today.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a beautiful picture of Brie and Dancer!!
They are so spoiled!


----------



## maggie1951

Great news so pleased for dancer and you of course


----------



## rbi99

JeanieBeth said:


> I just knew the girls posed for all of you!
> Dancer and Brie chilling in "their" pool today.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All that is missing is you serving your kids an umbrella drink!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> All that is missing is you serving your kids an umbrella drink!!!


Oh wouldn't they love that! How about a blueberry banana smoothie?? ???
They do get frozen pumpkin puree and yogurt stuffed hollow bones! Love it!! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

That is a great picture of your girls at their pool party!!!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Oh wouldn't they love that! How about a blueberry banana smoothie?? &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;
> They do get frozen pumpkin puree and yogurt stuffed hollow bones! Love it!! &#55357;&#56470;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth

Tell Brie and Dancer that Tucker and Tonka want to come to your pool!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Haha, Ron! We found a golden, fell in love, found out he was JUST taken. DARN! But so happy Mike was taken to a new home! Yes, his name was Mike. How awesome is that name? Bummer but I know our baby is out there somewhere! 

Dancer? You are amazing!!!! Keep it up, sister!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Dancer is amazing!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dancer? How are you girl?Aunt Karen misses you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Make that two Aunt Karen's that miss you!
Happy Fourth!


----------



## swishywagga

How is sweet Dancer doing?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Dancer? How are you girl?Aunt Karen misses you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We're back!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

That's great to see!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Well after trying to log on to Pet Guide from my PC, I could not log in. I had my user name and password saved but apparently there was a glitch. Happily, we are back with all our friends tonight! We missed you all! Dancer and Brie send links and love!
Dancer is playing with Brie more everyday. She wakes up so happy everyday and begins our days with so much love, her woo woo greetings just warm our hearts so. I have to video her, it's too precious!
We had a so so Fourth. Brie does not like fireworks! Ugh. She did not want to go outside to do her business, did not want on the lanai and sat in "her" chair or next to one of us all night. Dancer was as calm and laid back, just like always. Hope everyone had a nice, safe holiday weekend, especially safe from the wicked weather! It's just hot here! 92,93,92,93,93. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Brie and Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Well after trying to log on to Pet Guide from my PC, I could not log in. I had my user name and password saved but apparently there was a glitch. Happily, we are back with all our friends tonight! We missed you all! Dancer and Brie send links and love!
> Dancer is playing with Brie more everyday. She wakes up so happy everyday and begins our days with so much love, her woo woo greetings just warm our hearts so. I have to video her, it's too precious!
> We had a so so Fourth. Brie does not like fireworks! Ugh. She did not want to go outside to do her business, did not want on the lanai and sat in "her" chair or next to one of us all night. Dancer was as calm and laid back, just like always. Hope everyone had a nice, safe holiday weekend, especially safe from the wicked weather! It's just hot here! 92,93,92,93,93.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad you all had a good 4th. Dancer really enjoys life with her sister, Brie, just as it should me. Have you tried the thundershirt for Brie. My neighbor just tried it on her girl Olivia, who is terrified of storms and fireworks and has noticed a great improvement with it. 
petco.com - Thundershirt Heather Gray Dog Anxiety Solution customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thanks Karen. Brie did better the second evening. Will the fireworks ever stop? Thunder and lightening doesn't bother her and the fireworks scare her but she's not panting, shaking or crying. I'm so hoping she adjusts. She is better but I have heard great things from friends in our rescue that they do indeed help. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Dancer!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Good morning Dancer, hope you and your family have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Good morning, Dancer!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dancer?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Hi Dancer!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Aunt Karen!! Kisses and paws. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Good morning Dancer, hope you and your family have a lovely weekend!


Wait till you see me running!! ↘↘↘↘

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I
We took the girls to my daughter in laws family's nursery Saturday. It's one of the largest and oldest in Ft. Myers. Acres of plants, a brackish creek which eventually meanders through log jams and twists and turns into the Gulf. Huge old moss covered oak trees hug the creek and property. This is the first big outing for Dancer since her surgery. She did not want to pile in the car, shook like a leaf all the way there. Once she stepped out of the car she ran, stopped, ran, stopped and began to woo woo her delight to all! We walked to the creek and all three girls were swimming and rooting for logs and roots, all tails up, happily wagging. Darby and I grabbed a cart to tour the nursery, with the two girls following, Cory stayed behind with Dancer~letting her rest. Well, our torch girl wouldn't stand for that! She took off after us, ran up to us barking and running along with Brie and Bella. What a site to see Dancer running free, her tongue hanging out with an ear to ear smile!! We all had tears well up. I have a short video but have to find a way to post it. We had a fantastic day and look forward to the next outting. All in all Dancer is doing great and eating well. Dancer says woo woo and gives a paw to all her biggest supporters! 
??????

[color=gray]Sent from [url=http://www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com Free App[/url][/color]


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Way to go, Dancer!


----------



## GoldenMum

You're not leaving her behind, go girl go!


----------



## hubbub

What a doll! She's one happy pup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful to hear, great picture, she's so beautiful.


----------



## swishywagga

Dancer you make me smile, so glad you are well and having a wonderful time. Hugs sent to you beautiful girl x ps. you really deserve some dancing bananas :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!*



JeanieBeth said:


> I
> We took the girls to my daughter in laws family's nursery Saturday. It's one of the largest and oldest in Ft. Myers. Acres of plants, a brackish creek which eventually meanders through log jams and twists and turns into the Gulf. Huge old moss covered oak trees hug the creek and property. This is the first big outing for Dancer since her surgery. She did not want to pile in the car, shook like a leaf all the way there. Once she stepped out of the car she ran, stopped, ran, stopped and began to woo woo her delight to all! We walked to the creek and all three girls were swimming and rooting for logs and roots, all tails up, happily wagging. Darby and I grabbed a cart to tour the nursery, with the two girls following, Cory stayed behind with Dancer~letting her rest. Well, our torch girl wouldn't stand for that! She took off after us, ran up to us barking and running along with Brie and Bella. What a site to see Dancer running free, her tongue hanging out with an ear to ear smile!! We all had tears well up. I have a short video but have to find a way to post it. We had a fantastic day and look forward to the next outting. All in all Dancer is doing great and eating well. Dancer says woo woo and gives a paw to all her biggest supporters!
> &#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56469;
> 
> [color=gray]Sent from [url=http://www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com Free App[/url][/color][/quote]
> 
> It just warms my heart hearing how much Dancer, Brie and Darby enjoyed themselves. If you pm dborgers I bet he will help you post the video!!!


----------



## caseypooh

Dancer, you've just made my whole day!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Dancer! Ever the Torch queen! You made my night. I gotta see this video!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh Dancer! Ever the Torch queen! You made my night. I gotta see this video!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It won't work. It's on my phone..Ok photo guru's! Anyone??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

Look in the topic on here how to post videos, etc.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/grf-website-technical-help/

I think Danny (dborgers) would know how to do it.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> JeanieBeth
> 
> Look in the topic on here how to post videos, etc.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/grf-website-technical-help/
> 
> I think Danny (dborgers) would know how to do it.


I posted on technical help. I may have to download it to the PC first. We sure are getting spoiled with our smart phones and tablets! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Here is the link for the video of Dancer, Brie and Bella following us in the golf cart! Dancer took no for an answer, ran after us, so we let her go for a few minutes. Our torch girl had the best day. I know none of us had a dry eye! 
http://youtu.be/yR8BaWhG_Gs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Loved the video, what a great day for them all. 

Dancer looks fantastic, great to see her so happy and enjoying herself.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely video, Dancer you look fabulous!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great video!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer says, "Thank you everyone!" My mom says I'm carrying the torch for all those before me and all those fighting the evil C. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry

JeanieBeth said:


> Here is the link for the video of Dancer, Brie and Bella following us in the golf cart! Dancer took no for an answer, ran after us, so we let her go for a few minutes. Our torch girl had the best day. I know none of us had a dry eye!
> Dancer, Brie and Bella at the Nursery - YouTube
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, goodness, now she's just precious!  What a happy and brilliant spirit!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful video, she looks so happy


----------



## hubbub

I'm not sure I could have smiled any bigger at that clip! Thank you for sharing it


----------



## dborgers

Great pictures of great times!  

Cancer sucks!! Unfortunately, it affects so many goldens. Sounds like you guys are whipping its butt. Yeah!! 

Here's how to get the video here:

- Upload the video to YouTube
- Once it's uploaded to YouTube, click on your user name
- Click "Videos" on your channel page
- Click the video to open it on a page in YouTube
- Copy the URL (web address) from the video
- Click "Go Advanced"
- Paste the URL in that text box
- Erase the 'http://' and leave everything to the right of that 'www.YouTube.com/watch, etc etc'
- Click "Preview" and see if the video posted properly

If all that fails, paste the URL from YouTube and erase everything to the LEFT of the = sign and click the YouTube logo on the tool bar in the Go Advanced text box.

One of those two methods should get your video to post in a thread.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, and it is definitely easier if you first download it to a PC


----------



## dborgers

Using the instructions for "Go Advanced" posting.

I prefer that method because the videos are expandable to full screen right without having to leave GRF by clicking the box in the lower right of any video  :


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Looks like Dancer, Brie and Bella had a great time! Love seeing DANCER enjoying life!
Danny: Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Ina said:


> I checked the gallery, oh my god, they are so lovely.


THANK YOU Danny!! You are the best! I usually access our forum from my phones app. I just have to get used to the ins and outs. ? My husband says practice ~he's a systems analyst and Web programmer..? Easy for him to say!? Give Rudy a nose kiss from Jeanie, Dancer and Brie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> I'm not sure I could have smiled any bigger at that clip! Thank you for sharing it


I'm so glad we could help you smile. I tear up just thinking of you and Hannah. Sending you huge hugs, light and love. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Great pictures of great times!
> 
> Cancer sucks!! Unfortunately, it affects so many goldens. Sounds like you guys are whipping its butt. Yeah!!
> 
> Here's how to get the video here:
> 
> - Upload the video to YouTube
> - Once it's uploaded to YouTube, click on your user name
> - Click "Videos" on your channel page
> - Click the video to open it on a page in YouTube
> - Copy the URL (web address) from the video
> - Click "Go Advanced"
> - Paste the URL in that text box
> - Erase the 'http://' and leave everything to the right of that 'www.YouTube.com/watch, etc etc'
> - Click "Preview" and see if the video posted properly
> 
> If all that fails, paste the URL from YouTube and erase everything to the LEFT of the = sign and click the YouTube logo on the tool bar in the Go Advanced text box.
> 
> One of those two methods should get your video to post in a thread.


Got it! I'm saving this for future reference. 
Thank you!!!
Our girl is a fighter!! ? Sometimes I hold my breath when her appetite is off, and on those off days when she sleeps more. This day was the one I'll always cherish. Dancer was our little Champ!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

You're very welcome. Super happy to help 

Every day is a gift ... that's why they call it "The Present". It's sometimes hard for us to live in the moment, but our boys and girls do. It was great watching Dancer be a prancer


----------



## Huckleberry

Had to watch that video again, it just makes me smile!  Dancer has the sweetest face, she just glows! Sweet baby. <3


----------



## Cuddysmom

Look at that tounge and dirty about!!! LOVE IT! And she gallops like a horse. I gotta watch it again...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Stupid phone. About should be snout. And tongue. Ugh!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Little show off!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer was in her glory! We're all going back Saturday. I worry about her running and overdoing it. She was so tired the next day. Then I watch the video, and I know how happy she was. As Danny said, they live in the now. So full tilt boogie Dancer! More to come Saturday!! Aunt Karen, you should have seen her before we hosed her off! I know Stunk is very proud of her~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

You have happy feet when you move, Dancer. Boogie on, baby!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh I bet he is!! He whispered in her ear to make her that dirty! Crazy mutts!

Any more videos??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer was in her glory! We're all going back Saturday. I worry about her running and overdoing it. She was so tired the next day. Then I watch the video, and I know how happy she was. As Danny said, they live in the now. So full tilt boogie Dancer! More to come Saturday!! Aunt Karen, you should have seen her before we hosed her off! I know Stunk is very proud of her~
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you and Dancer go back?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Any more runs?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Yes we went back Aunt Karen and Karen 519. I helped with weeding while the girls played and went traipsing through the creek but then..
?Jaws Theme song?
Mr. Wilson appeared~a 3 yr boxer. He went after Dancer and we had to separate the two. No pictures~ this time.
It was 95°/felt like 101° by 3:00, sunny and humid. Luckily we got an early start so by 11:00 the girls were hot and tired and Dancer wasn't having any of Mr. Wilson's attitude so I called Dan to take Dancer home. When Dad opened the car door both Dancer AND Brie happily jumped in with him. It was just too hot. I stayed until 3, pulled weeds from a lot of potted plants. Our pool and shower were my BF's once I was back home! The girls slept most of the day and we were all in bed by 9. Next outing will be the Dog Beach at Lover's Key. Without Mr. Wilson. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Just great to read Dancer and Brie are enjoying themselves!!!


----------



## dborgers

A reason to CELEBRATE. Here's for the happy feet


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> A reason to CELEBRATE. Here's for the happy feet
> 
> Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube


You're giving us Boogie Fever Danny! 
Love this song. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

JeanieBeth said:


> You're giving us Boogie Fever Danny!
> Love this song.


Alright! I can hear the sound of happy feet from here :wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that they're enjoying themselves 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Boogie Fever indeed! And yes, it's just too dang hot!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Do you have a toddler's wading pool made of hard plastic? On a wicked-hot afternoon, two inches of water in a pool make for Golden bliss, especially if there's a tennis ball in the pool. They make a mess, but that's why God invented towels, right?


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Do you have a toddler's wading pool made of hard plastic? On a wicked-hot afternoon, two inches of water in a pool make for Golden bliss, especially if there's a tennis ball in the pool. They make a mess, but that's why God invented towels, right?


They have their big pool as you can see and lots of "Chuck It" pool toys! Tennis balls are every where-inside and out. Can you imagine not having those?  I'm going to pick up a small plastic pool for the girls to lounge in, bath time and rinsing off dog park dirt before Brie hauls butt into the big pool. When Brie gets hot the pool is her magnet.
Thank God for towels! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Yes we went back Aunt Karen and Karen 519. I helped with weeding while the girls played and went traipsing through the creek but then..
> Jaws Theme song
> Mr. Wilson appeared~a 3 yr boxer. He went after Dancer and we had to separate the two. No pictures~ this time.
> It was 95°/felt like 101° by 3:00, sunny and humid. Luckily we got an early start so by 11:00 the girls were hot and tired and Dancer wasn't having any of Mr. Wilson's attitude so I called Dan to take Dancer home. When Dad opened the car door both Dancer AND Brie happily jumped in with him. It was just too hot. I stayed until 3, pulled weeds from a lot of potted plants. Our pool and shower were my BF's once I was back home! The girls slept most of the day and we were all in bed by 9. Next outing will be the Dog Beach at Lover's Key. Without Mr. Wilson.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jeanie: Sounds like a beautiful day. Do the girls go in your home pool? Tucker and Tonka love ours-they've taken over the pool and the floats. I agree with GoldensGirl said about the plastic pool-that's how Tonka started becoming OBSESSED with the pool!


----------



## JeanieBeth

The pool isn't mine. It's Brie's don't ya know!  Dancer isn't crazy about it but we keep trying.  I think the little pool will be good for her to cool off in while we swim. She has to be near me so that should help a lot! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

It's like their own spa  How nice!! Continued good days to ya


----------



## Cuddysmom

Not crazy about it? That's surprising!

Aunt Karen has ordered 4 treats and 2 belly rubbins. Stat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Not crazy about it? That's surprising!
> 
> Aunt Karen has ordered 4 treats and 2 belly rubbins. Stat
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay!!  HaPpY Dances!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Mom gave me the best ever massage! Can you tell by my smile how happy I am?! My sister was a little jealous  but she is an attention hog. Mom says she's just a baby. ? 
It's rainy today ☔ so we're having a movie, inside play and game day. We hope everyone is having a great Saturday! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dancer looks great, beautiful Sugar face girl.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sweet Dancer! And lol on making your sissy jealous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

We had awful storms tonight! Tornado's formed a couple of miles north of our home, however rarely touch down here although scarey to see! Loud house shaking thunder, intense lightening. We lost power 4 times. 
The girls were not happy but toughed it out. Picture before the storm of Dancer and Brie~"What are you eating mom, can I have some?"
Dancer during the storm~ "As long as I stay here and hold on I'll be safe!" All is well and we're all tucked in safe and sound! Good night friends! Sweet dreams!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Poor things! Love those puppy paws, though. Glad you're safe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Really sweet pictures.  Glad you all weathered the storms. Did Dancer get a treat afterwards?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That was a nasty storm, glad all of you are safe. 

Great pictures of the girls.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Did you see those eyes Danny? They both had a couple pieces of frozen papaya! They know mom's a sucker for their beautiful faces!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer and brie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Did you see those eyes Danny? They both had a couple pieces of frozen papaya! They know mom's a sucker for their beautiful faces!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would give Dancer and Brie anything, if they gave me the look!
Beautiful pics of them-so sorry you had to go through that storm!


----------



## HolDaisy

I would also give those 2 sweet little faces anything they wanted lol  Two little princesses!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Good, all is well and the pack is safe!


----------



## JeanieBeth

The girls and I are over the rain! The local news is saying to keep your pets and children out of standing water. Really? We've had 6 inches since yesterday morning and it's still raining. We're safe but feeling housebound. Dancer is happy with cuddles and a little playtime. Brie is bouncing off the walls. Thankfully she loves the treadmill! If you have sunshine feel free to send us some! ???
Hugs, treats and ear rubs kids! ? Jeanie, Dancer and Brie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sun sent to Jeanie and the gals!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> The girls and I are over the rain! The local news is saying to keep your pets and children out of standing water. Really? We've had 6 inches since yesterday morning and it's still raining. We're safe but feeling housebound. Dancer is happy with cuddles and a little playtime. Brie is bouncing off the walls. Thankfully she loves the treadmill! If you have sunshine feel free to send us some! &#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;
> Hugs, treats and ear rubs kids! &#55357;&#56470; Jeanie, Dancer and Brie
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


JeanieBeth

Praying for Sunshine for you and the girls!


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshine*

HAVE you received any sunshine yet?


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping the sun shines for you all today. Hugs and rubs sent across x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

JeanieBeth said:


> The girls and I are over the rain! The local news is saying to keep your pets and children out of standing water. Really? We've had 6 inches since yesterday morning and it's still raining. We're safe but feeling housebound. Dancer is happy with cuddles and a little playtime. Brie is bouncing off the walls. Thankfully she loves the treadmill! If you have sunshine feel free to send us some! ???
> Hugs, treats and ear rubs kids! ? Jeanie, Dancer and Brie
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


6 inches in a 24 hour period is way too much rain. Are you dealing with flooding in your area?

I feel your pain and understand when you say Brie is bouncing off the walls. We've had non stop rain for almost 2 weeks now, heavy down pours, big storms, etc. We've had a day here and there where it's been sunny, very humid, then in the afternoon a big storm rolls through.

I've had to get my boy Remy out in between the rain when we've gotten a break for some exercise. We've been walking in the rain quite a bit. 

Hope you dry out soon and the sun returns. Hope someone can spare some sunshine my way too.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hugs to you and Remy! The sun is back out, we are drying up, finally, and yes we had local flooding in the streets~especially just south to us in Naples. The funniest thing is Brie and Dancer don't mind the rain, in fact I believe they like it! Gee, there's a surprise!?
The thunder and lightening have been intense this summer. Many of my friend's rescue dogs, furkids are having a hard time this summer. Hopefully you're drying out too and the sun is shining!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My guys don't mind the rain either, they like going out and playing in it. They love being towel dried afterwards. They don't like the thunder and lightning much. August is always hot and humid here, not as much as where you are though. When it gets like this, big storms come through. We've had more rain this year than I can remember in past years. It started when Arthur came through here around the 4th of July. It seems like it's been raining or storming ever since. I can remember past Augusts being so hot and dry and we were so wishing it would rain. 


It's been partly cloudy/sunny today, very breezy here and humid. Rain is suppose to be coming in some time late this afternoon or early evening. 

We were able to get my two down to the little beach at the end of the street for some swimming in the Inter Coastal Waterway and lost of sand rolling on the beach. They are both very happy campers right now.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

Jeanie

Do you live near Naples, Florida? If so, that is such a GORGEOUS AREA!
I've visited Naples and Marco Island twice and just love it!
Hope you get more sunshine!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Well Gals, after seeing the weather up north and all the rain they're getting I can't really complain! It has been a really hot summer and unusually wet. What is it about our kids and towels? They love to be dried and rubbed. I always get lots of wagging butts and grins when it's time to towel off. I live about 30 minutes N of Sanibel, 40 minutes from Naples. 10 minutes from Pine Island/Matlacha. It is beautiful here.


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's Dancer this fine Friday??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Aunt Karen, Dancer isn't feeling well. I hand fed her yesterday to get her to eat. You know how our goldens are, they've never met a morsal of food they haven't loved. This morning she wouldn't eat then later today she ate a bit of chicken breast for me. She is drinking water,, her gums are pink and her temp is normal, that's good. I called Dr. G today, she doesnt like the sounds of it, she wants to see her tomorrow afternoon. So. She's a fighter. Brave. I hate the evil c.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I hope she rallies... Go, Dancer, go!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that Dancer isn't feeling too well today. It's heartbreaking to see them turning away from food, we went through it with Daisy and it really is so tough to deal with. I'm glad that she enjoyed a little bit of chicken, chicken is Sammy's all time favourite, so hope she enjoys lots more of it! Please let us know how she gets on tomorrow and give her a little hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## dborgers

Dr. D (me) prescribes frozen yogurt after her vet visit


----------



## swishywagga

So sorry to hear Dancer isn't feeling well. Come on sweetie, you are worrying your mom. Hoping it's just an upset tummy, hugs sent across to you both x


----------



## Doug

Wishing dancer all of the very best. BBQ chicken is what our vets use.
I wonder if coconut oil would help? Hudson drools for it and it would be super healthy for her too!!


----------



## hubbub

Dancer is an incredible fighter and you're a fantastic advocate for her. Fingers and toes crossed for your meeting with the Dr.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Danny I thought of you today. How many times have you said "there are no accidents."? Dr. G wasn't in today so we saw the new vet, Dr. Peters. Low and behold, Dr. Peters first day at the practice was the day of Dancer's small intestinal resection/tumor removal surgery. Dr. Peters was the vet who assisted Dr. G. Needless to say Dr. Peters was amazed at how well Dancer looked. ? Love is very powerful, isn't it? 
Dancer had x-rays, blood work and was checked over head to paws. Her temp was 102.7 last night, today 103. There is a calcification shadow in her intestine. The doc asked me if she could have gotten into something and I told her adamantly no. Then she asked me to detail everything I've given her this past week. ? What stood out was the frozen stuffed yogurt marrow bone she loves. Dr. Peters said to never give dogs marrow bones, deer antlers, ice cubes, ect..because they break teeth off. She said it's possible the shadow is bone. I don't think so because I don't see pieces missing..but who knows. Brie and Bella chew on them all the time and a few are ground down. I feel awful. I didn't know. What she did say was that rawhide ( really?!) and dental chews are ok. So we take Dance back Wednesday for another x-ray, possibly an ultrasound and hope for the best. Dancer was sent home with an appetite stimulator and Cerenia. We have to monitor her temp and food/water intake. Before we left the office Dr. Gillete messaged me and asked me if I had any questions or concerns and to call her anytime. Nice.
Dancer was so good! She did eat a couple of chicken nuggets on the way home! 
We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed this passes and our little torch carrier continues to proudly carry her torch for all of her sisters and brothers fighting the evil C.
All of you know this rollercoaster. Dancer and I thank you for your support. It means more than you know. ??


----------



## goldy1

Sending prayers and good thoughts for you and Dancer.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Dancer and hope that she gets on okay next week too. Keep fighting Dancer, you're doing so well!


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of you and Dancer and hope that she gets on okay next week too. Keep fighting Dancer, you're doing so well!


Make sure you give Sammy a nose kiss for Dancer, Brie and I!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update - I'd been popping on and off GRF all day checking.  It sounds like you've got a wonderfully supportive team around you guys. Yep, a roller coaster indeed. Fingers crossed this is just a minor bump :crossfing


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Hoping the sun shines for you all today. Hugs and rubs sent across x


Make sure to give Barnaby a nose kiss from the girls and I!??


----------



## dborgers

:crossfing that everything normalizes. Bet it will


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Danny I thought of you today. How many times have you said "there are no accidents."? Dr. G wasn't in today so we saw the new vet, Dr. Peters. Low and behold, Dr. Peters first day at the practice was the day of Dancer's small intestinal resection/tumor removal surgery. Dr. Peters was the vet who assisted Dr. G. Needless to say Dr. Peters was amazed at how well Dancer looked. &#55357;&#56842; Love is very powerful, isn't it?
> Dancer had x-rays, blood work and was checked over head to paws. Her temp was 102.7 last night, today 103. There is a calcification shadow in her intestine. The doc asked me if she could have gotten into something and I told her adamantly no. Then she asked me to detail everything I've given her this past week. &#55357;&#56872; What stood out was the frozen stuffed yogurt marrow bone she loves. Dr. Peters said to never give dogs marrow bones, deer antlers, ice cubes, ect..because they break teeth off. She said it's possible the shadow is bone. I don't think so because I don't see pieces missing..but who knows. Brie and Bella chew on them all the time and a few are ground down. I feel awful. I didn't know. What she did say was that rawhide ( really?!) and dental chews are ok. So we take Dance back Wednesday for another x-ray, possibly an ultrasound and hope for the best. Dancer was sent home with an appetite stimulator and Cerenia. We have to monitor her temp and food/water intake. Before we left the office Dr. Gillete messaged me and asked me if I had any questions or concerns and to call her anytime. Nice.
> Dancer was so good! She did eat a couple of chicken nuggets on the way home!
> We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed this passes and our little torch carrier continues to proudly carry her torch for all of her sisters and brothers fighting the evil C.
> All of you know this rollercoaster. Dancer and I thank you for your support. It means more than you know. &#55357;&#56903;&#55357;&#56470;


I, too, believe there are no accidents. Praying that Dancer feels better quickly!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> Thanks for the update - I'd been popping on and off GRF all day checking.  It sounds like you've got a wonderfully supportive team around you guys. Yep, a roller coaster indeed. Fingers crossed this is just a minor bump :crossfing


I think of you and Hannah often. Thank you for checking in on Dancer. I'm hoping this will pass. Hugs!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Thinking of you and Dancer.
Extra prayers being sent your way that all goes well and she recovers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just stopping by to check on you and Miss Dancer. I hope this episode passes quickly and life returns to "normal" ....whatever that is when fighting the big C.



JeanieBeth said:


> ...Dr. Peters said to never give dogs marrow bones, deer antlers, ice cubes, ect..because they break teeth off. She said it's possible the shadow is bone. I don't think so because I don't see pieces missing..but who knows. Brie and Bella chew on them all the time and a few are ground down. I feel awful. I didn't know. What she did say was that rawhide ( really?!) and dental chews are ok. ...


This guidance is at odds with other veterinary guidance, which says that rawhide can create intestinal blockages.

What are we to do? My dogs are going to chew _something_. They will pick up logs or rocks if they don't have something better to chew. :uhoh: Sunny has even been known to chew the benches on the back deck. 

I have decided that life is not without risk for any of us and my dogs get to chew things that make them happy... but only when we are present to supervise. 

Wishing you and Dancer peace, joy and health. :wavey:


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thinking about you and Dancer, hope things are on the mend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet Dancer. Hope the news is good.


----------



## JeanieBeth

GoldensGirl said:


> Just stopping by to check on you and Miss Dancer. I hope this episode passes quickly and life returns to "normal" ....whatever that is when fighting the big C.
> 
> 
> 
> This guidance is at odds with other veterinary guidance, which says that rawhide can create intestinal blockages.
> 
> What are we to do? My dogs are going to chew _something_. They will pick up logs or rocks if they don't have something better to chew. :uhoh: Sunny has even been known to chew the benches on the back deck.
> 
> I have decided that life is not without risk for any of us and my dogs get to chew things that make them happy... but only when we are present to supervise.
> 
> Wishing you and Dancer peace, joy and health. :wavey:


I'm also at odds with what Dr. Peters said. The girls love to chew and gnaw. What is safe? Brie loves knuckle bones, are those safe? 
Whatever the calcification is we know it's not good. Dancer is not herself and I need more information. I'm glad tomorrow is Monday. Give the kids a nose kiss for me..


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> I'm also at odds with what Dr. Peters said. The girls love to chew and gnaw. What is safe? Brie loves knuckle bones, are those safe?
> Whatever the calcification is we know it's not good. Dancer is not herself and I need more information. I'm glad tomorrow is Monday. Give the kids a nose kiss for me..


Praying for Dancer and you!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sorry, I am just seeing this thread now. My thoughts and well wishes go to Dancer and you. What a fighter she is!


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm eating my food. Mom is giving me all healthy things  ? she said if I feel better she's going to give me frozen ice cube treats later. My doctor called and told mom she did nothing wrong. Dr. G isn't happy Dr. P said that to mom. I still don't feel very good but I'm the torch carrier and mom says her little fighter. ??


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

JeanieBeth

Thanks for the beautiful pictures of Dancer. I'm so glad she ate.
Praying for her and you!!


----------



## hubbub

Dancer, I hope you were able to get some ice cube treats!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Peanut butter and yogurt ice cubes!! Six of them because I was so happy!! I'm feeling so much better that we went for a nice walk once the sun went down! It's too hot during the day, it felt like102 today! 
???


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Dancer girl, those photos are adorable. Glad to hear that you have been eating your food, good girl! Sending you gentle hugs from me and my boys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful Dancer girl, those photos are adorable. Glad to hear that you have been eating your food, good girl! Sending you gentle hugs from me and my boys.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm eating, I promise.
Would you give Sammy and Tizer hugs for Brie and I please. After all, we're still their biggest fans! ?


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet beautiful sugar faced Dancer I am so glad you are eating and that you got to go for a nice walk. Barnaby and I send you a great big senior cuddle x


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Peanut butter and yogurt ice cubes!! Six of them because I was so happy!! I'm feeling so much better that we went for a nice walk once the sun went down! It's too hot during the day, it felt like102 today!
> &#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;


JeanieBeth

So glad that Dancer loved her peanut butter and the yogurt ice cubes.
Nice that all of you got to fo for a walk!! Big hugs and kisses to Dancer and Brie.


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see that Dancer enjoyed some treats, a bit of food and a nice walk! Stay cool sweet pups


----------



## HolDaisy

JeanieBeth said:


> I'm eating, I promise.
> Would you give Sammy and Tizer hugs for Brie and I please. After all, we're still their biggest fans! ?


Hugs given from your pretty girls. My senior gsd boy Eddie also sends Dancer an extra special cuddle 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Sweet beautiful sugar faced Dancer I am so glad you are eating and that you got to go for a nice walk. Barnaby and I send you a great big senior cuddle x


Make sure to give Barnaby a cuddle and an extra treat from his girls! ??


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Hugs given from your pretty girls. My senior gsd boy Eddie also sends Dancer an extra special cuddle
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hugs to you to Eddie! We love our hugs and nose kisses. Mom asked if you'd give Eddie an extra treat from me, if you will. We think he'd like that! ???


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the pictures of Dancer, she is so beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*

Sending hugs to Dancer and Brie!


----------



## JeanieBeth

We saw Dr. Gillette today. Dancer had x-rays and an ultrasound. Sadly two masses were found, one is on a kidney: 3×6 Cm and the other is in her abdomen:2×3Cm. Dancer's loss of appetite is due to the one pressing against her stomach. I knew the probability of the evil C raising it's ugly head again would be. I thought I was prepared for this but it didn't make it any easier to hear it. Dr G and I cried buckets as did the staff. Dancer has weeks- could be a couple of months. I won't let her suffer. For now, we're going to live everyday spoiling her rotten and giving her our endless love and support to help her through this. She's been through so much. It's so unfair but I'm so thankful she danced into our lives.


----------



## swishywagga

Jeanie, I am so sorry, please know that I am praying that you will more lots more precious time with beautiful Dancer. Sending over gentle comforting hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## bk1998

Jeanie,

I'll be thinking of you and Dancer.I know you'll continue to make the most of your time together.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> We saw Dr. Gillette today. Dancer had x-rays and an ultrasound. Sadly two masses were found, one is on a kidney: 3×6 Cm and the other is in her abdomen:2×3Cm. Dancer's loss of appetite is due to the one pressing against her stomach. I knew the probability of the evil C raising it's ugly head again would be. I thought I was prepared for this but it didn't make it any easier to hear it. Dr G and I cried buckets as did the staff. Dancer has weeks- could be a couple of months. I won't let her suffer. For now, we're going to live everyday spoiling her rotten and giving her our endless love and support to help her through this. She's been through so much. It's so unfair but I'm so thankful she danced into our lives.


JeanieBeth

I am so sad to hear about the news from the vet! My heart is just breaking for Dancer and you and it is so unfair. What I do know is that the time she is with you will be the best ever! I know you will baby her and because of you and Brie she has danced and danced. PRAYING for her!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and Dancer. Spoil her rotten!


----------



## hubbub

Fresh tears here, I wish I had words to make things better. What I do know is that Dancer will continue to live and relish every moment in the loving home you guys provide. Time is a precious gift.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Jeanie
I am so sorry to read this
Hugs sent to you and Dancer from me and Sheldon
Barbara


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> Fresh tears here, I wish I had words to make things better. What I do know is that Dancer will continue to live and relish every moment in the loving home you guys provide. Time is a precious gift.


We know it only so well. Hugs..


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you Swishywagga, sweet Barnaby, bk1998, Karen, Fozziesmom, hubbub, HolDaisy California Gold, Danny, Rick, Karen M, Doug, Goldy1, Goldensgirl, Barb, Lucky Penny and everyone on our most special forum for the love and support you've sent to Dancer and I. We are truly blessed..


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Jeanie. I'm so sorry. I don't know what else to say. 

314-4132957


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jeanie!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

This is why I don't want to get another one. I might be done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for the latest report from the vet. I am so sad, but also glad that Dancer came into your life so she could receive the love and care she so deserves. Enjoy each other and I hope Brie and Dancer get to have many more pool parties!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## dborgers

So sorry to read this news, but glad you have some time to spoil her like crazy. (Frozen yogurt is a yummy treat in the summertime )

Cancer sucks!! I've lost three goldens to it, but the years of love from these holy souls (Dean Koontz) is something I wouldn't have missed for the world.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



hubbub said:


> Fresh tears here, I wish I had words to make things better. What I do know is that Dancer will continue to live and relish every moment in the loving home you guys provide. Time is a precious gift.


JeanieBeth

I ditto what Hubbub said. 

Checking in on Dancer, Brie and you and sending our love and prayers!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending you hugs. My heart is broken for you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> This is why I don't want to get another one. I might be done.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I know better than that. I thought the same when we lost Dakota. You've had a lot on your plate, lately. Geesh enough already!
When it's time, it will happen. It is so hard losing our loved ones but I can't imagine not living my life without them. Dancer has taught us all lessons, given us so much love, trust..In so short of a time. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Jeanie!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know..Ouch.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry to hear of this sad news  you must be heartbroken. Enjoy every moment together and fill the days doing all of the things that she loves. She knows how much you love her and that you will always look after her. I'm so sad for you  try and stay strong for your beautiful Dancer girl. Sending her gentle golden hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry.....Relish every moment, I know Dancer will!


----------



## JeanieBeth

When Dancer wouldn't eat chicken breasts, potatoes and carrots this morning, I knew something was wrong. Lately when I start to feed her she'll start eating. After an hour her eyes looked bad, she was panting and felt hot. I immediatly took her temp, she had 104.4 fever which I was able to get down with a large bath towel soaked in water from our fridge. I wrapped her in that and put an ice pack on her head - gave her 4 enteric coated aspirin and off we went to the vet. It was determined one of the masses/tumor has caused an abcess/infection like the original tumor did in her intestine, pre surgery, which had legs that wrapped around the nerves of her small intestine. Dancer was sent home with clavonox, cerenia, appetite stimulant and 500 mg. aspirin twice a day.Tramadoyl if she is in any discomfort. Dr. G said let's try this and if it doesn't help we'll know we've done everything we can do. I'm so sad. I know in my heart the time is near. Brie keeps smelling her all over again. I think Dancer knows too. ?


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> I am so very sorry to hear of this sad news  you must be heartbroken. Enjoy every moment together and fill the days doing all of the things that she loves. She knows how much you love her and that you will always look after her. I'm so sad for you  try and stay strong for your beautiful Dancer girl. Sending her gentle golden hugs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm trying..


----------



## hubbub

My heart aches raw for you guys. Please give her an extra snuggle from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no...hugs to your precious girl..


----------



## JeanieBeth

We love our hugs ?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Lots of hugs sent your way !!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also sending hugs. You're probably right when you say that Brie knows too. We lost our beautiful rottie girl Sadie just before Christmas and Eddie knew. They were always close, but when she was ill he was even more concerned and wanted to keep checking her throughout the night...they can be so intuitive. It's such a tough thing to have to deal with and sadly so many of us understand exactly how you must be feeling.


----------



## SandyK

Extra hugs being sent your way!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

A candle lit for Dancer, and our thoughts and prayers are with you. You have had so many kind thoughts and words for others, I guess now it's your turn to get some. But it sure isn't easy is it, hugs to you and Dancer.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> When Dancer wouldn't eat chicken breasts, potatoes and carrots this morning, I knew something was wrong. Lately when I start to feed her she'll start eating. After an hour her eyes looked bad, she was panting and felt hot. I immediatly took her temp, she had 104.4 fever which I was able to get down with a large bath towel soaked in water from our fridge. I wrapped her in that and put an ice pack on her head - gave her 4 enteric coated aspirin and off we went to the vet. It was determined one of the masses/tumor has caused an abcess/infection like the original tumor did in her intestine, pre surgery, which had legs that wrapped around the nerves of her small intestine. Dancer was sent home with clavonox, cerenia, appetite stimulant and 500 mg. aspirin twice a day.Tramadoyl if she is in any discomfort. Dr. G said let's try this and if it doesn't help we'll know we've done everything we can do. I'm so sad. I know in my heart the time is near. Brie keeps smelling her all over again. I think Dancer knows too. &#55357;&#56468;


JeanieBeth

Oh, no! 
Dancer KNOWS how much you love her and having you there is all that matters to her! Thinking and praying for sweet Dancer, Brie and you!


----------



## swishywagga

Saying prayers for you and beautiful Dancer this morning x


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you.....


----------



## hubbub

Checking in on you guys this morning. <<<<more hugs>>>>


----------



## GoldensGirl

Last night when I read your news, it took my breath away. I had to sign off for awhile and just sit, holding you and Dancer in my thoughts and prayers. You are still there, with hopes for yet another rally.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am in tears for you and your girl....how I wish she had come into your life sooner for more spoiling. Lots and lots of hugs to you both....


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry to read this update. While I hope she rebounds, the best advice I can think of is to hold her loosely and if need be let her go gently surrounded with your love & comfort.

Hugs


----------



## JeanieBeth

Dancer's bucket list:
(The ones she's done!*)
1. Swimming in the pool*
2. Swimming and running at @[100006687048195:AW Kelley's Gardens]!* Video
3. Long walks with her BFF's*
4. Her very own Forever Family*
5. Darby and Cory moved back to Florida to spoil her, two of her favorite people!*
6. All the string cheese she can eat.
7. A grilled hamburger.*
8. Scrambled eggs
9.Ice Cream
10. The couch is all all hers.
11. Grandma came to see her today.*
12. All the treats she wants.
13. Cuddling, hugging and lots of love!
14. Dancer's own new bed.*
15. Dancer's own Gator Girl.*
16. Stuffies of Dancer's own and yes, she owned them! *
17. Real food and great kibble everyday.*
18. Car rides to McDonald's. *
19. Laying in the grass on a breezy sunny day while mom sat by me for as long as I wanted. *
20. Knowing unconditional true love.***


----------



## Tennyson

Dancer is such a beautiful lady.
You all are in my thoughts.


----------



## JeanieBeth

We have an appointment at Dr. G's tomorrow at 2:45 unless the antibiotics kick in and she is better. Her fever continues to run 103-104. She ate her grilled hamburger tonight, string cheese sticks, treats, ice cream, and peanut butter treats. Wouldn't eat earlier, we can only hope. Thank you for your prayers, hugs, love and light. ?


----------



## hubbub

More fresh tears. Dancer's legacy and spirit will live on forever 
<<more hugs>>


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My heart is breaking for you and Dancer..


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers continue for Dancer. More hugs being sent for both of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

More hugs for Dancer this morning...


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers and hugs sent across to you both this morning x


----------



## JeanieBeth

fozziesmom said:


> More hugs for Dancer this morning...


Dancer, Brie and I just came back from a sweet walk. It's nice and quite, a cooled off morning, the stars still shining with a waning moon. Dancer trotted, stopped with Brie to smell everything they could take in. She was so happy.
In life the best walks are always too brief. Did you put that there for me this morning, Fozziesmom? It couldn't have been more perfect, I was meant to see that. I didn't know you lived in SE Michigan. We are from the Hamburg area, on the Portage chain of lakes. Small world. ?


----------



## hubbub

Sending hugs and love to you all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Dancer. 
It's great to see how many of the things you have been able to complete on her Bucket List. 

Dancer will forever be grateful for all the love and care you have given her and all the wonderful things you have done with her to make her life so wonderful.
She knows she is loved and very special to you all. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer, Brie and I just came back from a sweet walk. It's nice and quite, a cooled off morning, the stars still shining with a waning moon. Dancer trotted, stopped with Brie to smell everything they could take in. She was so happy.
> In life the best walks are always too brief. Did you put that there for me this morning, Fozziesmom? It couldn't have been more perfect, I was meant to see that. I didn't know you lived in SE Michigan. We are from the Hamburg area, on the Portage chain of lakes. Small world. &#55357;&#56842;


Kisses to Dancer, Brie and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jeanie you know, life is not about destination as it is well known to all of us, it is about journey and whom you travel with. I want you to know in my thoughts and prayers like many others on this forum I am on this journey with you and your sweet Dancer. Sending hugs and lots of love that your journey with her lasts very, very long.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer, Brie and I just came back from a sweet walk. It's nice and quite, a cooled off morning, the stars still shining with a waning moon. Dancer trotted, stopped with Brie to smell everything they could take in. She was so happy.
> In life the best walks are always too brief. Did you put that there for me this morning, Fozziesmom? It couldn't have been more perfect, I was meant to see that. I didn't know you lived in SE Michigan. We are from the Hamburg area, on the Portage chain of lakes. Small world. ?



I didn't realize that you lived in Michigan either! We live in a suburb of Detroit named Royal Oak, if you've heard of it. Actually, that sentiment was from a sympathy card that we received from my brother and sister-in-law when our last golden, Fozzie, passed away two years ago at age 9 from hemangiosarcoma. It really does say it all, doesn't it? There's never enough time...More hugs to sweet Dancer and you this morning....


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you and your sweet girls enjoyed a peaceful walk this morning. Sending lots of hugs your way and wishing you many, many more special days together 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Dancer girl. You've earned your wings. Fly high and watch over mommy. She's going to need you. Hopefully you'll stop having fun long enough to visit her. Pain free!! Love you, Dancer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you all this afternoon.


----------



## jak_sak

JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer, Brie and I just came back from a sweet walk. It's nice and quite, a cooled off morning, the stars still shining with a waning moon. Dancer trotted, stopped with Brie to smell everything they could take in. She was so happy.
> In life the best walks are always too brief. Did you put that there for me this morning, Fozziesmom? It couldn't have been more perfect, I was meant to see that. I didn't know you lived in SE Michigan. We are from the Hamburg area, on the Portage chain of lakes. Small world. &#55357;&#56842;


Puppy hugs for dancer!! One day at a time! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you. Glad you, Brie and Dancer had a beautiful walk this morning!!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending hugs and prayers x


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

Can't get you and Dancer out of my mind!
Praying!


----------



## hubbub

Also thinking of you all this morning. I understand how raw things are and how you feel pulled in different directions. Know that so many are sending hope and support your way. <hugs>


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you..


----------



## JeanieBeth

fozziesmom said:


> I didn't realize that you lived in Michigan either! We live in a suburb of Detroit named Royal Oak, if you've heard of it. Actually, that sentiment was from a sympathy card that we received from my brother and sister-in-law when our last golden, Fozzie, passed away two years ago at age 9 from hemangiosarcoma. It really does say it all, doesn't it? There's never enough time...More hugs to sweet Dancer and you this morning....


We have family in Ferndale, Birmingham,Troy and Hamburg is 10 mikes N of Ann Arbor. Thank you for your support through this most difficult time. ?


----------



## JeanieBeth

I've tried several times to post this. Thank you all for your thoughts, support, wise words, candles. 
Heaven has a new Angel and Dancer has her Wings. 
I wanted to cancel the appointment yesterday but I knew after 104+ fever for 4 days that the meds weren't working, Dancer ate little, her abdomen was hard and swollen and her eyes said it all. But she didn't want to go. Dancer tried to run back to the house when we were getting her in the car. ?
I climbed in the back seat and she finally agreed. Dancer has been our little fighter through everything. She never cried, hardly ever a whimper through the heartworm treatment and surgery. Yesterday when we made the final turn into Angel's Veterinary Hospital, she lifted her head and cried. She cried when I took her inside. She was clearly upset so the staff took us to a back room right away, dimly lit, with a bed on the floor. I lost it on the walk in but quickly stuffed it back for her sake. Dan and I laid in the floor holding her, sang Tiny Dancer to her, told her how very much we loved her, thanked her for loving us so very much and it was OK to go to the Rainbow Bridge. Dr. G came in, we all held her and Dancer left the world gently and peacefully. It was the hardest thing I've ever done. We'll get her ashes and a braided piece of her hair next week. I'm so honored I was Dancer's forever mom, even though it was for only nine months. It feels like a lifetime yet just yesterday.


----------



## swishywagga

Jeanie, I am so very sorry, tears are falling here. Dancer will be remembered by so many of us, how wonderful that she got to be part of your amazing family and to have you as her precious mom. Comforting hugs sent over, my thoughts and prayers are with you, take care x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jeaniebeth, I am so very sorry to read this. 

Sweet sweet Dancer, she was such a special girl. I will miss reading your stories about her. 

I know our Bridge Babies were waiting for her to cross over and there was a big celebration yesterday in her honor when she arrived. I'm sure my boy was first in line to greet her. 

Godspeed sweet girl, you are missed


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart aches for you, knowing that you gave Dancer the gift of true and abiding love that will last forever.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry JeanieBeth, you are a very special lady to have given Dancer her forever home. Knowing it would be all too brief.....but very special people, end up with very special babies. Rip Dancer, no more pain....


----------



## maggie1951

Jeanie I am so sorry you gave Dancer the most wonderful life I know how much you must be hurting right now but Dancer is happy now and pain free at the bridge with the other bridge kids looking down on us and telling us we are ok do not worry about us we will all meet again one day never to be parted


----------



## hubbub

I keep trying to think of something comforting to say, but just keep staring at the cursor. Just know I'm thinking about you all.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no  I am heartbroken for you, it must have beeen so tough for you. You were a fantastic Mom to your beautiful Dancer girl and she knew how much you loved her. I'm glad that her passing was peaceful and she was surrounded by the people that she loved most in the world. When we lost Daisy someone told me that we had taken the pain away from her, but taken it on ourselves. I found these words comforting to know that we had given her the final gift of love by setting her free. Dancer will be greeted by so many of our special bridge angels, and Daisy will be waiting to greet her with a big smiley face. Take care of yourself, I am thinking of you. I will light a candle for your tiny Dancer. Thank you for sharing your precious little girl with us.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry for your loss. Dancer was a beautiful girl and I'm glad that she found her way to you


----------



## penparson

So saddened to hear that Dancer has earned her angel wings. She's smiling down at you, thinking of the wonderful life that you gave her.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear this. It takes all of our strength to put them before our own happiness. I'm certain that she greatly thanks you for all of the love and care that you showed her and that she wishes you great comfort and peace during this intensely difficult time as we all do.

Run ahead sweet girl!


----------



## Ljilly28

Sleep well, Dancer. It is the hardest thing to have this precious life on your watch, and do the rightest thing, and you did that.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> I've tried several times to post this. Thank you all for your thoughts, support, wise words, candles.
> Heaven has a new Angel and Dancer has her Wings.
> I wanted to cancel the appointment yesterday but I knew after 104+ fever for 4 days that the meds weren't working, Dancer ate little, her abdomen was hard and swollen and her eyes said it all. But she didn't want to go. Dancer tried to run back to the house when we were getting her in the car. &#55357;&#56866;
> I climbed in the back seat and she finally agreed. Dancer has been our little fighter through everything. She never cried, hardly ever a whimper through the heartworm treatment and surgery. Yesterday when we made the final turn into Angel's Veterinary Hospital, she lifted her head and cried. She cried when I took her inside. She was clearly upset so the staff took us to a back room right away, dimly lit, with a bed on the floor. I lost it on the walk in but quickly stuffed it back for her sake. Dan and I laid in the floor holding her, sang Tiny Dancer to her, told her how very much we loved her, thanked her for loving us so very much and it was OK to go to the Rainbow Bridge. Dr. G came in, we all held her and Dancer left the world gently and peacefully. It was the hardest thing I've ever done. We'll get her ashes and a braided piece of her hair next week. I'm so honored I was Dancer's forever mom, even though it was for only nine months. It feels like a lifetime yet just yesterday.


Rest in peace, sweet and beautiful Tiny Dancer. Dancer knew how much you, Dan and Brie loved her. I'm sure it was the happiest nine months of her life! My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her now!
I added Dancer to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4893345


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry....Dancer was truly a special girl..run free, precious baby..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so, so sorry for your loss of Dancer, hugs.

Keep dancing sweet girl, nothing can stop you any more!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

JeanieBeth
I am so sorry. 
You were blessed to have had Dancer in your life and she was blessed to have you,
Please take care. I know how difficult this day is.I will say a prayer for you tonight.
Barbara


----------



## Goldens R Great

Dancer was such a sweetie and was so fortunate to have you and your husband and Brie as her family in the last months of her life And I know you feel fortunate to have had her in your life. Please know I'm thinking and praying for all of you during these tough days. I know your special girl will be missed tremendously. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom

So sorry for your loss, but you gave her a great rest of her life!


----------



## SandyK

I was wondering as I posted last night if you kept her appointment. Through my tears, I want to thank you so much for giving Dancer a home with true love and affection. I know it wasn't as long as you would have liked, but it was the best life she ever had. I have never understood why or how people could give up on their dogs. People like you are angels!!! Dancer will live in a special place in your heart forever!! I am so sorry...my thoughts will be with you as you grieve. More hugs being sent. Give Brie extra belly rubs. RIP sweet Dancer...you will be missed!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



SandyK said:


> I was wondering as I posted last night if you kept her appointment. Through my tears, I want to thank you so much for giving Dancer a home with true love and affection. I know it wasn't as long as you would have liked, but it was the best life she ever had. I have never understood why or how people could give up on their dogs. People like you are angels!!! Dancer will live in a special place in your heart forever!! I am so sorry...my thoughts will be with you as you grieve. More hugs being sent. Give Brie extra belly rubs. RIP sweet Dancer...you will be missed!!


I ditto what SandyK said! 
We WILL ALL MISS Tiny Dancer. 
Praying for you, Dan, and Brie!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all this morning. Sending hugs and a belly rub for Brie x


----------



## tikiandme

You and your family gave Dancer enough love to last at least two lifetimes in the short time you had her. You were also brave enough, and strong enough, to release her from her pain. There aren't any words that can express how sorry I am that your time with her was all too brief...


----------



## Mel

Bless you, JeanieBeth, for loving Dancer so much and sharing his life with you. Much tears are being shed now for Dancer all around the world and hope he feels our love. Take care JeanieBeth. Much love and a big lick from Mel.


----------



## dborgers

I had family here from Alaska and haven't been online, so I just saw this sad news.

Oh, Jeanie Beth, I know how much this hurts. But like others have said, you gave Dancer the best years of her life. 

No one who's been to GRF - from around the world - will ever forget her.


----------



## Cuddysmom

How you holding up, Jeanie?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



tikiandme said:


> You and your family gave Dancer enough love to last at least two lifetimes in the short time you had her. You were also brave enough, and strong enough, to release her from her pain. There aren't any words that can epress how sorry I am that your time with her was all too brief...


This sums up how I feel about you and your family and Dancer!:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and hope that you are doing okay *sending hugs*


----------



## desilu

Thinking of you .... we understand how hard it is to give the gift of freedom from pain. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Dancer.


----------



## jak_sak

JeanieBeth- I am very sorry to hear this. May you find the strength to get through such tough times. Dancer was so pretty and looked so happy! RIP beautiful girl!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

Thinking of you, Dan, and Brie.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I wish I could respond to each of your heartfelt posts. You've all been my touchstones through our journey while sending light and love to Dancer. I'm better everyday. It's been quite around the house. I intended to attack several things I've put on hold but I am just exhausted. The heat here has been oppressive, we had bad storms the other night with intense lightening which knocked out a transformer taking out our power Sunday evening.
Everywhere I look I see Dancer. She filled up every space, especially our hearts.
I whispered to Dancer right before she crossed to let me know when she got there. Sunday morning I woke up with a startle - Dancer's face appeared to me~ she was being touched by a soft breeze yet shrouded by a milky mist. It was only a second. I told no one. A few hours later my rescue friend who picked Dancer up when she was abandoned at the petsitters then transported her from Orlando to Bonita, messaged me. Pam said she saw Dancer running and happy. She said Dancer wanted me to know she's ok. 
Last night I found the thread "Do you believe in Afterlife?" on the Rainbow Bridge Grief forum. I read several great posts and especially want to thank Danny for the links, Karen519, California Mom, Buddy's Mom Forever and so many others for the messages I needed to see last night. Again, there are no accidents. 
My heart will always carry Dancer's love and Spirit. I know we'll be together again. I'll continue to check in with all of you. I hope and pray someday we won't need a cancer forum. Until then, through Dancer's story I'll continue to bring attention to cancer, our goldens, our forum, while always sending love and light to my extended family - all of you. ?
Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida/ Facebook has a beautiful tribute to Dancer. I hope many of you will look for it. You'll be able to find me at Brie's "A Year And A Half!" And if course perusing our forum. Thank you all so much. Hugs and much love ?~Jeanie


----------



## bk1998

Jeanie,

I'm so sorry to read this news... You're in my thoughts. 

Dancer was a very lucky doggie to have you as her mom. :0)


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> I wish I could respond to each of your heartfelt posts. You've all been my touchstones through our journey while sending light and love to Dancer. I'm better everyday. It's been quite around the house. I intended to attack several things I've put on hold but I am just exhausted. The heat here has been oppressive, we had bad storms the other night with intense lightening which knocked out a transformer taking out our power Sunday evening.
> Everywhere I look I see Dancer. She filled up every space, especially our hearts.
> I whispered to Dancer right before she crossed to let me know when she got there. Sunday morning I woke up with a startle - Dancer's face appeared to me~ she was being touched by a soft breeze yet shrouded by a milky mist. It was only a second. I told no one. A few hours later my rescue friend who picked Dancer up when she was abandoned at the petsitters then transported her from Orlando to Bonita, messaged me. Pam said she saw Dancer running and happy. She said Dancer wanted me to know she's ok.
> Last night I found the thread "Do you believe in Afterlife?" on the Rainbow Bridge Grief forum. I read several great posts and especially want to thank Danny for the links, Karen519, California Mom, Buddy's Mom Forever and so many others for the messages I needed to see last night. Again, there are no accidents.
> My heart will always carry Dancer's love and Spirit. I know we'll be together again. I'll continue to check in with all of you. I hope and pray someday we won't need a cancer forum. Until then, through Dancer's story I'll continue to bring attention to cancer, our goldens, our forum, while always sending love and light to my extended family - all of you. &#55357;&#56477;
> Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida/ Facebook has a beautiful tribute to Dancer. I hope many of you will look for it. You'll be able to find me at Brie's "A Year And A Half!" And if course perusing our forum. Thank you all so much. Hugs and much love &#55357;&#56467;~Jeanie


Oh, it is so beautiful what you wrote and I BELIEVE that Dancer let you know she is o.k. I will go visit the post on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida/Facebook, they are a wonderful organization!! 
Here is the Link to Dancer on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida's Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/1227708544...2770854404479/920368937977996/?type=1&theater
I don't doubt that someday, another Golden will need you!! Kisses to Brie. So glad some of my posts helped you!


----------



## Cuddysmom

There are no accidents!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> Oh, it is so beautiful what you wrote and I BELIEVE that Dancer let you know she is o.k. I will go visit the post on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida/Facebook, they are a wonderful organization!!
> Here is the Link to Dancer on Golden Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida's Facebook page:
> https://www.facebook.com/1227708544...2770854404479/920368937977996/?type=1&theater
> I don't doubt that someday, another Golden will need you!! Kisses to Brie. So glad some of my posts helped you!


Thank you for everything Karen519! ?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jeanie I am so glad sweet Dancer came back to see you even it was just for a moment but the moment we are all dreaming of after our loved ones are gone. God bless you for everything you did for your precious girl.


----------



## dborgers

Jeanie, you have definitely been visited  Dancer's tribute on Facebook was really, really nice. What a sweet girl ... one who's loved by many. 

She touched my heart


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> Jeanie, you have definitely been visited  Dancer's tribute on Facebook was really, really nice. What a sweet girl ... one who's loved by many.
> 
> She touched my heart


Darn tears! Thank you Danny. I know she let me know she was at peace and it was OK. I struggled those last few steps with her. The smallest things will bring it all back. Emptied the dishwasher this morning and the measuring spoon I used twice a day for her tylan powder was in there. I teared up and got that pang that goes from your stomach to your heart. Most of the time I'm good. Brie has been my little shadow and cuddlebutt. Some of our pets come into our lives and we know we've been on a journey before. Dancer was one of those special old souls. So many have followed her story bringing attention to rescue, fostering, adoption and cancer. I believe she fulfilled her purpose. 
Well done Tiny Dancer!??


----------



## HolDaisy

I've just read Dancer's story on facebook and the tribute is beautiful. It sounds like she had such a special time when she joined your family and I'm so glad that you showed her how much she was loved. I bet she loved all of you to pieces and you were blessed to have each other. Thank you for sharing her journey with us, beautiful tiny Dancer will be remembered here forever.


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> Darn tears! Thank you Danny. I know she let me know she was at peace and it was OK. I struggled those last few steps with her. The smallest things will bring it all back. Emptied the dishwasher this morning and the measuring spoon I used twice a day for her tylan powder was in there. I teared up and got that pang that goes from your stomach to your heart. Most of the time I'm good. Brie has been my little shadow and cuddlebutt. Some of our pets come into our lives and we know we've been on a journey before. Dancer was one of those special old souls. So many have followed her story bringing attention to rescue, fostering, adoption and cancer. I believe she fulfilled her purpose.
> Well done Tiny Dancer!&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56470;


Jeanie:

Dancer touched MY HEART, TOO!!
SO glad that little Brie is being your Shadow. I'm sure Dancer told her to take care of Mom!


----------



## swishywagga

I can only echo what others have said, but Dancer certainly found a place in my heart as well. Sending hugs to you and cuddles for Brie. Jeanie you are in my thoughts and prayers xxxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad that Dancer let you know that she was ok. Hugs to you and Brie..


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> I've just read Dancer's story on facebook and the tribute is beautiful. It sounds like she had such a special time when she joined your family and I'm so glad that you showed her how much she was loved. I bet she loved all of you to pieces and you were blessed to have each other. Thank you for sharing her journey with us, beautiful tiny Dancer will be remembered here forever.


Thank you for reading Dancer's tribute. 
We were so blessed! 
We all are! ?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> Jeanie:
> 
> Dancer touched MY HEART, TOO!!
> SO glad that little Brie is being your Shadow. I'm sure Dancer told her to take care of Mom!


Now it wouldn't surprise me if Dancer would have had a talk with her rowdy little sister. ?


----------



## JeanieBeth

fozziesmom said:


> I'm so glad that Dancer let you know that she was ok. Hugs to you and Brie..


Isn't that something? 
What a gift our Tiny Dancer gave me.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Well done, indeed!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

I read Dancer's tribute on Facebook, too, and it's as beautiful as she was!
She will live on in all of our hearts and memories!

https://www.facebook.com/1227708544...2770854404479/920368937977996/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a beautiful tribute to Dancer. She was such a wonderful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens

Because of my poor vision I could not read this entire thread and had to skip to the end after some 20+ pages. I was so hoping I would be ready that your sweet Dancer was doing well. I am so sorry that is not the case.

I lot my golden girl, KayCee in a very similar situation back in May 2008. Her mass was a gastrointestinal stromal tumor and it was wrapped around where her small and large intestines join. It was the size of a soft ball. My vet was totally surprise she made it thru the surgery, but I lost her 48 hours later as I held her on a pallet in the ICU. She was 8 yrs, 9 months old.

Again, I am so sorry for your loss and so thankful you gave that girl the good life and the love she deserved.


----------



## JeanieBeth

3 goldens said:


> Because of my poor vision I could not read this entire thread and had to skip to the end after some 20+ pages. I was so hoping I would be ready that your sweet Dancer was doing well. I am so sorry that is not the case.
> 
> I lot my golden girl, KayCee in a very similar situation back in May 2008. Her mass was a gastrointestinal stromal tumor and it was wrapped around where her small and large intestines join. It was the size of a soft ball. My vet was totally surprise she made it thru the surgery, but I lost her 48 hours later as I held her on a pallet in the ICU. She was 8 yrs, 9 months old.
> 
> Again, I am so sorry for your loss and so thankful you gave that girl the good life and the love she deserved.


I'm so sorry!! It's so unfair. Dancer had 4 wonderful months post surgery. Not enough to make up for the neglect her first 9 yrs but I'll love her forever and she'll forever be my Dancer. It's been a week exactly. I'm picking her ashes up Tuesday, her body will be home but her spirit is running free at the Rainbow Bridge, young and happy. As is your precious Kaycee. That was no way to say goodbye to your girl but at least you were with her. Again, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sending you love, light and hugs. Jeanie


----------



## JeanieBeth

I love you Dancer. I'm better. I choose to remember you playing bitey face with Brie, greeting us upon waking every morning with that deep throated woo woo, running and playing with all those that went before you Dakota, Megs, Duff, Dandy, Sage, Tori, Melissa, Cuddy, Grin, Coach, Badger, Hannah..so many who have passed. I pick up your ashes Tuesday which will be with us until we too pass. Our bodies and souls will be together again. You are my forever girl. ?


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Jeanie ~ I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Dancer. The fact that you bonded in such a short amount of time goes to show that you were always meant to be her forever mom and her forever family. Dancer's story of courage and love has touched the GRF community and we can all be thankful for knowing her. Blessings to you.


----------



## dborgers

It's sometimes difficult to first remember all the good years and good times when we've lost a boy or girl after an illness. Dancer's life was 99% great and and just a little rough at the end. But her life was all good thanks to you 

Keep those good memories flowing.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thank you so very much. There are no accidents. Believe ?


----------



## Karen519

*Dancer*



JeanieBeth said:


> I love you Dancer. I'm better. I choose to remember you playing bitey face with Brie, greeting us upon waking every morning with that deep throated woo woo, running and playing with all those that went before you Dakota, Megs, Duff, Dandy, Sage, Tori, Melissa, Cuddy, Grin, Coach, Badger, Hannah..so many who have passed. I pick up your ashes Tuesday which will be with us until we too pass. Our bodies and souls will be together again. You are my forever girl. &#55357;&#56470;


Dancer would Woo Woo to what you said!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say that I will be thinking of you tomorrow when you collect Dancer's ashes. It's very bittersweet because it feels so final, but it's also comforting because you know you are getting her back home with you, where she belongs. Her spirit will live on forever in your heart and memories. Daisy will be looking after her at rainbow bridge for you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Just to say that I will be thinking of you tomorrow when you collect Dancer's ashes. It's very bittersweet because it feels so final, but it's also comforting because you know you are getting her back home with you, where she belongs. Her spirit will live on forever in your heart and memories. Daisy will be looking after her at rainbow bridge for you.


I know Hannah is with Dancer. Our girls have the best of the best to guide them through the banquets of yummy treats, beautiful lakes and trails to explore. You'd think I'd never been through this rodeo before and we were only together for nine months! What is the saying? "The greater your love is, the greater your loss." Thank you for your support. Hugging, hugging, hugging you! Daisy you have a very special momma. ????


----------



## JeanieBeth

I've been going about the usual daily living the past few days, been doing better, dealing with the AC going out, contractors in, playing catch up. 
Today Dan and I drove the 45 minute drive to Dancer's Angel's Veterinary Hospital, as we have done so any times before. I walked in, one of her vet techs welcomed us, she brought the bag around the corner of the desk and I lost it. The tears came out of no where. Boom! A **** busted open. Dancer's tail; womp, womp, womp this afternoon! 
The rescue paid for the private cremation, which we had planned to pay for. Between the finality of Dancer's life with us, all she went through to the overwhelming gratitude I have for our rescue, it all rained down. 
Dancer's body is home again: a sweet foot print was set in clay, a few pieces of her hair- from along the sides of her ears - I loved caressing those silky hairs- was placed in a special bag. Dancer's ashes are in a beautiful cherry box. 
Dancer is home. ???


----------



## Ljilly28

Such a sad but happy post- I am glad to hear Dancer is home.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Your forever girl is right. How did today go?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sorry. Just read your latest update

So glad she's home with her mommy and family! I know how tough today was. Have a glass of wine and talk about the good times! You know she's having a good time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad that she is home with you. I teared up reading your post because I remembered all too well the day I picked up my boy's ashes two years ago. You know they are gone, but bringing them home makes it all too real...hugs..❤


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read Dancer is home again. What will you do with her ashes?


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm glad she's home with you. It's so tough going in to pick up the ashes  sending you lots of hugs. Even though she was only with you for a short time it sounds like she was an extremely special girl who will be remembered forever.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all, knowing it will be comforting for you having her home with you. She was such a special girl, loved by so many. Sending soft gentle hugs and a belly rub for Brie. Take care x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hanging in there??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad Dancer is home with you. The final piece of bringing them home is very tough, but also gives comfort. How is Brie doing without Dancer?


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> I've been going about the usual daily living the past few days, been doing better, dealing with the AC going out, contractors in, playing catch up.
> Today Dan and I drove the 45 minute drive to Dancer's Angel's Veterinary Hospital, as we have done so any times before. I walked in, one of her vet techs welcomed us, she brought the bag around the corner of the desk and I lost it. The tears came out of no where. Boom! A **** busted open. Dancer's tail; womp, womp, womp this afternoon!
> The rescue paid for the private cremation, which we had planned to pay for. Between the finality of Dancer's life with us, all she went through to the overwhelming gratitude I have for our rescue, it all rained down.
> Dancer's body is home again: a sweet foot print was set in clay, a few pieces of her hair- from along the sides of her ears - I loved caressing those silky hairs- was placed in a special bag. Dancer's ashes are in a beautiful cherry box.
> Dancer is home. &#55357;&#56491;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56470;


I know the pain! Hope it is a little bit consoling knowing all of the great dogs that are at the Bridge with Dancer, including my: Mimi, 2 Gizmos, Munchkin, Snobear and Smooch. That is so wonderful of Southwest Golden Retriever Rescue!! So glad that Dancer is home. Ken and I chose to put all of our dogs ashes on shelves in our Family Room. That's the room we spend the most time in.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> I know the pain! Hope it is a little bit consoling knowing all of the great dogs that are at the Bridge with Dancer, including my: Mimi, 2 Gizmos, Munchkin, Snobear and Smooch. That is so wonderful of Southwest Golden Retriever Rescue!! So glad that Dancer is home. Ken and I chose to put all of our dogs ashes on shelves in our Family Room. That's the room we spend the most time in.


That's were ours are too. This is where we spend the most time~awake that is. The couch was Dancer's favorite place. ??


----------



## Karen519

*The couch*



JeanieBeth said:


> That's were ours are too. This is where we spend the most time~awake that is. The couch was Dancer's favorite place. &#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56832;


The couch is Tucker's favorite place, too. My Smooch loved the loveseat!

PICTURES ARE: SNOBEAR AND SMOOCH'S ASHES (CLAY PAW PRINT OF SMOOCH) AND MUNCHKIN AND GIZMO'S ASHES.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Awwww! They are beautiful! We never stop missing them in our lives. ???


----------



## Barclay and Dusty

*Hi Jeanie, I am here again*

Hello my dear,

just want to tell you, that I am back again on this wonderful forum !
I have forgotten my user name, my name is now:
Barclay and Dusty. When you check for me, you will see that Barcaly has some problems with his fur, see the pictures. He is turning red or pink, directly under the collar. 
I have got some replies already, everybody is very helpful. This seems to be a great forum !
Perhaps you also have an idea ?
I have changed the food already, in Germany he gets Eukanuba Pubby, up till 24 months and in CC he gets Taste of Wild and canned food called Newmans Own or so. Do you think this is fine or is there anything better I give him ?
Also both get hoofs filled with Natural Balance Beef Rolls.

Now I am lokking forward to see you very soon, only 7 weeks to go. Still a long time, but then we will be there for 6 months!!

Hugs and kisses for you and especially for "my" girl, Brie.

Your friend from Germany,

Angelika

Sorry, I could not send you a personal message, because I am a beginner in this forum, so I have to take this way


----------



## JeanieBeth

Barclay and Dusty said:


> Hello my dear,
> 
> just want to tell you, that I am back again on this wonderful forum !
> I have forgotten my user name, my name is now:
> Barclay and Dusty. When you check for me, you will see that Barcaly has some problems with his fur, see the pictures. He is turning red or pink, directly under the collar.
> I have got some replies already, everybody is very helpful. This seems to be a great forum !
> Perhaps you also have an idea ?
> I have changed the food already, in Germany he gets Eukanuba Pubby, up till 24 months and in CC he gets Taste of Wild and canned food called Newmans Own or so. Do you think this is fine or is there anything better I give him ?
> Also both get hoofs filled with Natural Balance Beef Rolls.
> 
> Now I am lokking forward to see you very soon, only 7 weeks to go. Still a long time, but then we will be there for 6 months!!
> 
> Hugs and kisses for you and especially for "my" girl, Brie.
> 
> Your friend from Germany,
> 
> Angelika
> 
> Sorry, I could not send you a personal message, because I am a beginner in this forum, so I have to take this way


Welcome! I'll check under your thread and reply there! ?


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you

- Danny


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

Thinking of you!


----------



## JeanieBeth

(((Hugs!!)))


----------



## HolDaisy

Also thinking of you and just wanted to say hi, hope you're doing okay.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm doing well! I miss our girl but I know I made the right decision. I took a short video of Dancer two days before she passed. Her heavier breathing was as evident as her smile. I know she was in pain. I choose to think of Dancer playing and running with our Dakota, and all our precious souls at the Rainbow Bridge. I know we'll be together again.
Sunday I helped 5 foster mom's with GRRSWF.ORG make 42 baskets of toys with American made treats to be raffled off at our biggest fundraiser, Goldenfest. We had a ball! It was nice getting together with the gals. Thank you all for your friendship. I'm so blessed to have found our special forum! ???


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hugs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

You are always in my thoughts. Hugs sent from me and Mr B!


----------



## dborgers

I'm glad to read you aren't walking the 'wish I coulda wouldas' road. One thing I know I'll ask God when I get to Heaven is "why can't our beloved fur kids live exactly as long as we do?" Continued thoughts of you as you go through this time.

Good luck with your rescue fundraiser. The baskets look amazing! Great work


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> I'm doing well! I miss our girl but I know I made the right decision. I took a short video of Dancer two days before she passed. Her heavier breathing was as evident as her smile. I know she was in pain. I choose to think of Dancer playing and running with our Dakota, and all our precious souls at the Rainbow Bridge. I know we'll be together again.
> Sunday I helped 5 foster mom's with GRRSWF.ORG make 42 baskets of toys with American made treats to be raffled off at our biggest fundraiser, Goldenfest. We had a ball! It was nice getting together with the gals. Thank you all for your friendship. I'm so blessed to have found our special forum! &#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56467;


Jeanie

I know you made the right decision, too!! I'm sure Dancer, Dakota, Smooch, Snobear, Andy and lots of other forum kids are playing at the Bridge. Those baskets are just gorgeous!! I bet you will have a foster soon!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wow, 42!! That is a lot of work!!! You are so kind!


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> I'm glad to read you aren't walking the 'wish I coulda wouldas' road. One thing I know I'll ask God when I get to Heaven is "why can't our beloved fur kids live exactly as long as we do?" Continued thoughts of you as you go through this time.
> 
> Good luck with your rescue fundraiser. The baskets look amazing! Great work


Thanks Danny. Staying busy with Goldenfest helps. There are those moments when my stomach meets my Adams apple. That big ol wave hits. I thought I heard Dance trotting on the tile the other night. I'm thankful for all of it. Love.


----------



## dborgers

JeanieBeth said:


> Thanks Danny. Staying busy with Goldenfest helps. There are those moments when my stomach meets my Adams apple. That big ol wave hits. I thought I heard Dance trotting on the tile the other night. I'm thankful for all of it. Love.


It's hard to get through losing someone we love so much. Time may not heal all wounds, but certainly does make them hurt less.

Continuing to think of you. I hope you'll post pics of your fundraiser. What a super lineup of gift baskets you created


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes. Pictures!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you're managing to keep busy, you must be missing your sweet Dancer girl so much  the loss of a golden is just heartbreaking. Sending hugs to beautiful Brie from me and Sammy.


----------



## Karen519

*Jeanie*

Jeanie

Tell us about Chipper!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Chipper is a cutie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Jeanie and Brie, from me and Mr B!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi Gals!! We have a very special weekend foster boy, Chipper. Chipper is a special needs boy whose owner died. The family left Chipper at the house, checking on him a couple times a day until they surrendered him.???
He was filthy. Chipper was born with an undeveloped brain~cerebellum Hypoplasia. He has issues with his balance and his left eye and left side doesn't work real well - like a stroke I gather. GRRSWF vets ran lots of tests and got him a super duper harness which helps. He is so flipping adorable! He loves cuddling, chasing his tennis balls. He went from not walking when he was first rescued to now running! Rescue is hoping Chip gets adopted at Goldenfest. He is being fostered by his vet. I filled in for her so the family could go out of town. Brie is smitten with Chip. She just knows he's special! Brie will get her tennis ball then take it to Chipper. Here's a video~sorry it's a little dark and this was the fourth video. They were done! ?? 
http://youtu.be/2Rf8viHq43I


----------



## JeanieBeth

Chipper and Brie


----------



## Karen519

*Chipper*



JeanieBeth said:


> Hi Gals!! We have a very special weekend foster boy, Chipper. Chipper is a special needs boy whose owner died. The family left Chipper at the house, checking on him a couple times a day until they surrendered him.&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;
> He was filthy. Chipper was born with an undeveloped brain~cerebellum Hypoplasia. He has issues with his balance and his left eye and left side doesn't work real well - like a stroke I gather. GRRSWF vets ran lots of tests and got him a super duper harness which helps. He is so flipping adorable! He loves cuddling, chasing his tennis balls. He went from not walking when he was first rescued to now running! Rescue is hoping Chip gets adopted at Goldenfest. He is being fostered by his vet. I filled in for her so the family could go out of town. Brie is smitten with Chip. She just knows he's special! Brie will get her tennis ball then take it to Chipper. Here's a video~sorry it's a little dark and this was the fourth video. They were done! &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56832;
> Our weekend foster Chipper - YouTube


Chipper just touches my heart-what a beautiful boy. I hope that someone very special adopts him. He and Brie sure look great together.
When is Goldenfest?


----------



## hubbub

Swoooooon! Chipper is too cute and Brie is adorable!


----------



## dborgers

Chipper has 'keeping an eye on the toys' down to a science. Good boy!!! 

How wonderful of you to give him a comfortable place to stay. It's so hard on anyone - fur or skin - to be suddenly placed in a strange situation. He's lucky to have Brie there to help show him the ropes. Bless you 


> Brie will get her tennis ball then take it to Chipper.


What a kind sweetheart of a girl! Chipper is obviously smitten with the balls. What a feel good post!!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

You're my hero!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Chipper is adorable!!! Brie is such a good girl helping him!! Love it!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Cute video. Chipper is adorable and beautiful Brie looks so happy to have a new buddy there for the weekend, bless them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Chipper is just so adorable! I love the video. I hope he finds his forever home soon. What a sweet boy.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Chipper with my son and Daughter in law.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I took Chipper back yesterday to Dr. George, his foster mom. The little stinker wouldn't get in the car and ran back to the front door. All of us teared up! We're a bunch of mushes! Chipper is going to be in all his glory as one of the biggest stars at Goldenfest! Karen it's October 4th! I have a couple of great businesses I spoke to signing up as vendors! We have almost 40 so far with a live auction going on now at GRRSWF.org! It's going to be the best ever! 
Sadly we had a terrific loss for our GRRSWF family Saturday. Our adoption 
Co-ordinator and board member, Debbie Rardin, passed away suddenly. Deb had helped so any goldens and families find each other. I can only imagine the welcome Deb recieved at the Rainbow Bridge; Dancer leading the rescues joyously across the Bridge to bring Deb Home! ???
I've volunteered to be the applications co-ordinator for our rescue. You all know how much love I have for our breed and all our 4 legged fur babies. It feels so right. It's a busy time here! Hugs to all of you! ?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> You're my hero!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


? No, I'm not a hero. Just a girl who loves animals like all of you do. Luckily my family does too, we love to help make the world a better place, especially for those without a voice.
It takes a team, and I'm especially blessed with a great one!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*



JeanieBeth said:


> I took Chipper back yesterday to Dr. George, his foster mom. The little stinker wouldn't get in the car and ran back to the front door. All of us teared up! We're a bunch of mushes! Chipper is going to be in all his glory as one of the biggest stars at Goldenfest! Karen it's October 4th! I have a couple of great businesses I spoke to signing up as vendors! We have almost 40 so far with a live auction going on now at GRRSWF.org! It's going to be the best ever!
> Sadly we had a terrific loss for our GRRSWF family Saturday. Our adoption
> Co-ordinator and board member, Debbie Rardin, passed away suddenly. Deb had helped so any goldens and families find each other. I can only imagine the welcome Deb recieved at the Rainbow Bridge; Dancer leading the rescues joyously across the Bridge to bring Deb Home! &#55357;&#56478;&#55356;&#57096;&#55357;&#56491;
> I've volunteered to be the applications co-ordinator for our rescue. You all know how much love I have for our breed and all our 4 legged fur babies. It feels so right. It's a busy time here! Hugs to all of you! &#55357;&#56470;


Hope that someone as special as Chipper adopts him. I am SO VERY SORRY to him about Debbie Rardin!


----------



## Cuddysmom

JeanieBeth said:


> ? No, I'm not a hero. Just a girl who loves animals like all of you do. Luckily my family does too, we love to help make the world a better place, especially for those without a voice.
> It takes a team, and I'm especially blessed with a great one!



Don't argue with me, woman!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chipper is so sweet, love the video. And Cuddysmom is right, you are an angel!
Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Chipper is so sweet, love the video. And Cuddysmom is right, you are an angel!
> Sorry for the loss of your friend.


Thank you! ??


----------



## Karen519

*Jeaniebeth*

JeanieBeth

Anymore videos of Chipper and Brie?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi everybody! Well it looks like Mr. Chipper is here to stay. Chipper is our permanent foster! Somehow I'm sure Dancer and all our Bridge kids had something to do with this! Chipper didn't go to Goldenfest because I worked at the Santa Pet Photography booth all day. I brought Chipper home the day before - he couldn't run to the front door fast enough! Chipper has Cerebellar Hypoplasia, part of his brain that controls his balance was not formed during utero. Chipper has difficult getting up and down but is getting stronger everyday. I'll be starting a thread for our star. Of course Brie is watching over him, she brings Chip his tennis ball, dropping it in front of him. Chip loves his tennis balls! The two love to play together. Here is a link of a little "Bitey Face!" 
http://youtu.be/5XJUHUsSTwY


----------



## JeanieBeth

Can you tell Chipper loves to be cuddled? He's learned to climb up on the couch into the arms of whoever is sitting! ??


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news, I'm really pleased for you! I think that Dancer definitely had a paw in helping Chipper find his way to you  I love the video of him and Brie playing, they're so sweet together. I can't wait to follow your beautiful new boy's adventures, he's a lucky boy and he's going to have a great life with you all!


----------



## SandyK

I am so very, very happy to see your post. Chipper needed a special home with special people to love and take care of him. He hit the jackpot with you!!!! Looks like Brie is very happy to have him back too!!!


----------



## california gold

I am so Happy for all of you! The guy upstairs does work in mysterious ways. Chipper and Brie are just so darn cute! Thanks for sharing the great pictures. Looking forward to more. ;-)


----------



## dborgers

What a wonderful thing to have happened for all of you. Yep, Chipper looks nice and comfy ... like he knows he's home 

And that's some world class 'bitey face'. Great moves!! World class moves!!


----------



## Karen519

*JeanieBeth*

JeanieBeth

I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER for you, Chipper and Brie! In my gut, I KNEW this would happen. You have all hit the JACKPOT!!
You've made my day!!:wavey::wave::wavey::wave:


----------



## swishywagga

So happy for you, Chipper is going to be SO happy living with you!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, that's great news!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How did I not know he was permanent?? Great news!! He fits right in. He loves his Brie!


----------



## HolDaisy

How are Brie and Chipper doing? Hope that they're having lots of fun together


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read this happy news!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Update! Come on, Aunt Jeanie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am too so, so happy to read this news. Chipper found his forever home, love to watch him play with his brother.


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to see how you all are, hugs sent from me and Mr B!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hugs from AK, too!


----------

